# Lets sit around and talk about how smart we are Driveler# 42



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

They told me to start something so here it is


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> They told me to start something so here it is



Oh this just won't do. You gotta start us off with a music video. Also, Keebs will getcha if you don't put one of them green smileys on the header.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 8, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> They told me to start something so here it is


As thread starter you are responsible for posting opening music!!

Embed an appropriate music video!!!

Here is a link on how to embed if you don't know how.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am computer incompatent! Just making the printer work involves 30 minutes and a gun and hammer.
I plead ignorance!!


Has that excuse been used before?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 8, 2012)

No number either


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have to count too?

They told me to start something

I think i succeded


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm going to bed. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 9, 2012)

This thread sucks without FACTS!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks purty good in here.......Just waitin on Keebs to come through and give her approval/advice....I don't rekin she'll be too hard on ya.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2012)

Here I will appease the critic with some morning coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> This thread sucks without FACTS!



Facts? What facts? Who needs stinkin facts?

Mernin knuckleheads,,,,,,,pour me up a cup o java.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy "chilly" Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.

I see that several of you just don't like to sleep so I might as well try to join you with a cup of hot coffee this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy "chilly" Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I see that several of you just don't like to sleep so I might as well try to join you with a cup of hot coffee this morning.



I love sleep, but when I have to take a Claritin it makes me more than drowsy, it knocks me out solid, then I wake up way to early when the bulk of the effect of the pill wears off... My wife insists that Claritin won't make me drowsy, I tell her she's right!!!  It knocks me out cold...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> This thread sucks without FACTS!



Give me some facts on how to rid my wood shed of kudzu bugs !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Give me some facts on how to rid my wood shed of kudzu bugs !!!



They won't eat much, don't worry. I for one am greatful for them and happily let them sun on my back porch. They do it in the late afternoon and then leave before sundown, but man have they put a hurtin on the kudzu patch in our neighborhood. Saving me a lot of money on chemicals to spray that stuff. It has been in a steady decline ever since they showed up. 

In your case, they over winter under bark, in attics, etc. But the good news is, burning the wood is a sure cure to rid yourself of them.  Unfortunately the also like feeding on and killing soy beans and wisteria as well.

Wish there was a larvae solely endemic to kudzu that would attack and kill the tubers of that stuff..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Them bugs love a fig tree too 

Pass the pot I'll have a shot


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 9, 2012)

Mornin folks...... Love the cool start to the days lately!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin folks...... Love the cool start to the days lately!!!



Yep


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 9, 2012)

sho would like to be in a tree right about now............be an excellent way to enjoy a cool morning!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

Just the facts mam.

Mornin folks.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 9, 2012)

Mornin Everybody, Gonna be a long day.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 9, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody, Gonna be a long day.



Ain't it though........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> sho would like to be in a tree right about now............be an excellent way to enjoy a cool morning!!!!



I rubbed a tree an made a pawed spot before i left fer werk this mornin....


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> sho would like to be in a tree right about now............be an excellent way to enjoy a cool morning!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> I rubbed a tree an made a pawed spot before i left fer werk this mornin....



I would rather be in a tree stand.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 9, 2012)

Mornin' time rascals! 
Daddy daycares open fer a while, then its off to fine plantin dirt. 20 hard holes to be dug in this brick red clay.


----------



## baldfish (Oct 9, 2012)

Morning people who need stinkin facts
Who has the coffe pot now


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2012)

Ya'll all remember and don't fer get to pass the word ...that leaf lookin season in these parts has been canceled !! No coming up here and cloggin' the roads lookin at way yonder mtns !!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ya'll all remember and don't fer get to pass the word ...that leaf lookin season in these parts has been canceled !! No coming up here and cloggin' the roads lookin at way yonder mtns !!



Morning Greg.  Is Clayton here too?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

you all dont fergit next tuezday is national boss day!


----------



## baldfish (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you all dont fergit next tuezday is national boss day!



That mean we get to torture or kill
It sounds good to me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

'Morning ya'll, today is my Friday !!! 


Don't have to be back til Saturday . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning ya'll, today is my Friday !!!
> 
> 
> Don't have to be back til Saturday . . .



Today is my Tuesday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ya'll all remember and don't fer get to pass the word ...that leaf lookin season in these parts has been canceled !! No coming up here and cloggin' the roads lookin at way yonder mtns !!



That means the leaves are gettin right for viewing. Thanks for the heads up. We'll be up there right directly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

As a matter of FACT......Good mornin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Hhhhhmmmm, sumthin don't feel right 'bout this place today..................  And don't none of you mouth breathers start cropdusting neither!  I'll figure it out d'rectly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Reckon I'll go finish cutting up another 4 or 5 truckloads of big pine limbs.....ran a chainsaw all day yesterday.

Man, do I feel goood!!! 

CYL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmm, sumthin don't feel right 'bout this place today..................  And don't none of you mouth breathers start cropdusting neither!  I'll figure it out d'rectly!





 Can ya hear me now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmm, sumthin don't feel right 'bout this place today..................  And don't none of you mouth breathers start cropdusting neither!  I'll figure it out d'rectly!



Party pooper...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Can ya hear me _*know*_?


 bad, Chief...........BAD!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Party pooper...


 my job is done.................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> my job is done.................



whad you do... restrang my fishin pole an dig us some werms


----------



## baldfish (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhhmmmm, sumthin don't feel right 'bout this place today..................  And don't none of you mouth breathers start cropdusting neither!  I'll figure it out d'rectly!



What you need a hug Sweetie


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Morning Greg.  Is Clayton here too?



yeah


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means the leaves are gettin right for viewing. Thanks for the heads up. We'll be up there right directly.



Nope....not yet. Poplar and sourwood are just turnin brown and falling off !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whad you do... restrang my fishin pole an dig us some werms


 cheekun gizzards & crickets bought, all new rods ready, WHERE ARE YOU, I AM WAITING!!!!!!!!!


baldfish said:


> What you need a hug Sweetie


 from you? Always!!!!!!!!!

I ain't too keen on the title................ juss don't know, I didn't realize we talked about how smart we iz..........


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

baldfish said:


> What you need a hug Sweetie



Sure do big boy


----------



## baldfish (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cheekun gizzards & crickets bought, all new rods ready, WHERE ARE YOU, I AM WAITING!!!!!!!!!
> 
> from you? Always!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I ain't too keen on the title................ juss don't know, I didn't realize we talked about how smart we iz..........



Anytime 
might want to warn hdm03 though he asking for one



hdm03 said:


> Sure do big boy



Ok big boy when i meet ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

scaldpocket!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> scaldpocket!



Do you actually have any skin left on the roof of your mouth?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you actually have any skin left on the roof of your mouth?



NO! it really did a number on me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> NO! it really did a number on me!



So does that mean, when you speak you sound like your tongue is glued to the bottom of your mouth?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So does that mean, when you speak you sound like your tongue is glued to the bottom of your mouth?



it aint funny!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Anytime
> might want to warn hdm03 though he asking for one
> 
> 
> ...


 he'll have to get in line behind me!  I whine better!


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning.


 problems?


blood on the ground said:


> it aint funny!


 yeah it is............... when it ain't me it's happening to!
sorrycouldn'tresist!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he'll have to get in line behind me!  I whine better!
> 
> problems?
> 
> ...



No, just busy, then got to run to the big town of Adel.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

How do Squirrels know the diff. between a 17 mag and a 7 mag from 20 feet away?? Saw a squirrel yesterday and he ran for 2 miles wide open and wouldnt stop or bark till he was out of sight. Really??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No, just busy, then got to run to the big town of Adel.


 be careful down there, you no that place is so close to........ you'll see Sparks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

What's fo dinna you ask ???



Hambooger steak and gravy, smashed taters and gravy, stewed squish and onions !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna you ask ???
> 
> 
> 
> Hambooger steak and gravy, smashed taters and gravy, stewed squish and onions !!!


 leftovers............ grilled & stuffed loin & grilled eggplant.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> leftovers............ grilled & stuffed loin & grilled eggplant.........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 I done good.............. it was even roommate approved!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> be careful down there, you no that place is so close to........ you'll see Sparks!





Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinna you ask ???
> 
> 
> 
> Hambooger steak and gravy, smashed taters and gravy, stewed squish and onions !!!





Keebs said:


> leftovers............ grilled & stuffed loin & grilled eggplant.........


Yep, i'm hungry now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

I couldnt eat another bite,,,,but im still hungry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I done good.............. it was even roommate approved!



It looked good, I just don't want anyone stuffin and grillin my loin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> leftovers............ grilled & stuffed loin & grilled eggplant.........





That looks GOOD !!!!  I haven't had a homegrown mater in forever.  What'd ya stuff da loin with ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It looked good, I just don't want anyone stuffin and grillin my loin..


 well, how would YOU have labeled it??????? it weren't a backstrap!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That looks GOOD !!!!  I haven't had a homegrown mater in forever.  What'd ya stuff da loin with ??


cream cheese, onion & bell peppers........... wish I had've added mushrooms too............... after trying Hornets fattie at FPG, I got J on board to try making one!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> leftovers............ grilled & stuffed loin & grilled eggplant.........



I have seen pictures of some of these fellers and they are pretty good sized ole boys.  That don't look like enough to go around.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Cheekun salit.......again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Mater soup wif cheez toast...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have seen pictures of some of these fellers and they are pretty good sized ole boys.  That don't look like enough to go around.


just enough...........


Hankus said:


> Cheekun salit.......again


I like cheekun salit........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mater soup wif cheez toast...


GREAT combo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bad, Chief...........BAD!!!





NOW


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> NOW


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Freakin broccori and rice casserole wiff no chicken or meat  

Just tryin to get rid of it!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

I had Dominick's italian on the square in Lawrenceville; good stuff; but now I needs me a nap


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





I'm ticked off


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm ticked off



Just blame it on the keyboard Cheif.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Freakin broccori and rice casserole wiff no chicken or meat
> 
> Just tryin to get rid of it!!!


you cant eat a meal without meat... whachew thankin?


hdm03 said:


> I had Dominick's italian on the square in Lawrenceville; good stuff; but now I needs me a nap



PM me ifin ya need a zantack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Just blame it on the keyboard Cheif.



Nuh uh.....I'mon get even!! 



blood on the ground said:


> you cant eat a meal without meat... whachew thankin?
> 
> 
> PM me ifin ya need a zantack.




I just did!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> PM me ifin ya need a zantack.



What about a belly rub?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuh uh.....I'mon get even!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shame on you Jeff, shame on you... no go get a can of jalepeeenyo vianer sausages an make up fer the lack uf meat innat cassuroll


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What about a belly rub?



I guess but im leavin my shirt on until i get to no ya better


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I guess but im leavin my shirt on until i get to no ya better


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What about a belly rub?



Ima rubbin my belly.  The post lunch grumbles are kickin in.   The landing gear is down for final approach.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Freakin broccori and rice casserole wiff no chicken or meat
> 
> Just tryin to get rid of it!!!


 What? no canned chicken in the place?!?!


hdm03 said:


> I had Dominick's italian on the square in Lawrenceville; good stuff; but now I needs me a nap


what is this "Lawrenceville" you speak of?????


Jeff C. said:


> I'm ticked off





pstrahin said:


> Just blame it on the keyboard _*Cheif*_.


yeah, that's right!


blood on the ground said:


> _*you cant eat a meal without meat*_... whachew thankin?
> 
> 
> PM me ifin ya need a zantack.


Thank You!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Nuh uh.....I'mon get even!!
> 
> I just did!!!


   


hdm03 said:


> What about a belly rub?


that's Quack's department.................


blood on the ground said:


> I guess but im leavin my shirt on until i get to no ya better


 we haz ANOTHER Quack??????? OyVey.............


hdm03 said:


>









 I recognize that dance step..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

I just stepped on a frog . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> be careful down there, you no that place is so close to........ you'll see Sparks!



oh know you didn't go off on Chief.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just stepped on a frog . . .




I seem to have them all around me too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I seem to have them all around me too





Must be a plague of 'em . . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oh know you didn't go off on Chief.



  

That'll Lurn ya Keibs!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

wishin i was fishin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just stepped on a frog . . .









gobbleinwoods said:


> oh know you didn't go off on Chief.


 uuuhhh, nope............ that post was to Mudslinger this mernin......... you know I luvs my Chief!


hdm03 said:


> I seem to have them all around me too









pstrahin said:


> That'll Lurn ya Keibs!


 naaawww, I'm too old to lurn new stuffs!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

I am offending myself....wow


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Might be time to go for a little stroll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Might be time to go for a little stroll





Just spreadin da luv . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> shame on you Jeff, shame on you... no go get a can of jalepeeenyo vianer sausages an make up fer the lack uf meat innat cassuroll



K-now ya tell me!!  



Keebs said:


> What? no canned chicken in the place?!?!
> 
> what is this "Lawrenceville" you speak of?????
> 
> ...



Jag even noticed and commented negatively 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I just stepped on a frog . . .







gobbleinwoods said:


> oh know you didn't go off on Chief.







pstrahin said:


> That'll Lurn ya Keibs!



I no....huh!! 



Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, nope............ that post was to Mudslinger this mernin......... you know I luvs my Chief!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come.....Sit.......Stay.......Down......Rollover!!!





hdm03 said:


> Might be time to go for a little stroll



Da walkin poots!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> oh know you didn't go off on Chief.





Keebs said:


> uuuhhh, nope............ that post was to Mudslinger this mernin......... you know I luvs my Chief!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did and aint even realized what she did


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mornin drivelers. Time to get going and get ready for the last night on before two off. 

Just got my vacation approved for the rut.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> She did and aint even realized what she did


 oh no, not again............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin drivelers. Time to get going and get ready for the last night on before two off.
> 
> Just got my vacation approved for the rut.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

I just sneezed and pooted


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Look who's KANG!  I am a sexy KANG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Fissin to throw some ham steaks on da Akorn...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fissin to throw some ham steaks on da Akorn...



What will we be eatin with it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What will we be eatin with it?



The usual. Stove top stuffing and cheesy mac.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual. Stove top stuffing and cheesy mac.



eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww.  Thats nasty!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual. Stove top stuffing and cheesy mac.



I can get on board with that


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwww.  Thats nasty!



Good!   That means mo fo me and the messican


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good!   That means mo fo me and the messican



I'll bring da Pop-tarts for dessert!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I just sneezed and pooted





hdm03 said:


> Look who's KANG!  I am a sexy KANG.



You a Stanky King.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You a Stanky King.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You a Stanky King.



I know; I can't help it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> What will we be eatin with it?



Pancakes and scrambled eggs..


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pancakes and scrambled eggs..



Awesome!  That will go great with my OJ and vodka!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pancakes and scrambled eggs..



Pancakes and eggs are good for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack, dessert and anything in between.  The most perfect food!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Pancakes and eggs are good for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snack, dessert and anything in between.  The most perfect food!!



Here ya' go. Everybody grab a bite..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2012)

Grrrrrrr.  part of a crown came off today at lunch.  Dentist 8 AM tomorrow.   Ain't life grand ?   or what it is likely to cost me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go. Everybody grab a bite..
> 
> View attachment 692111



I can still chew on the other side of my mouth.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go. Everybody grab a bite..
> 
> View attachment 692111



What was it that Jim Varney said?  

My tongue beat me to death trying to get to it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm out ya'll , peace.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 9, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I just sneezed and pooted





hdm03 said:


> Look who's KANG!  I am a sexy KANG.





mudracing101 said:


> You a Stanky King.









Spit water everywhere....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Grrrrrrr.  part of a crown came off today at lunch.  Dentist 8 AM tomorrow.   Ain't life grand ?   or what it is likely to cost me.


 OUCHY!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here ya' go. Everybody grab a bite..
> 
> View attachment 692111


nom, nom, nom


mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll , peace.


 thanks for the warning............. now wait up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang I'm full. Got the other ham steak that's gonna go on biscuits wiff some mustard in the mornin...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

now i want hamsteak for supper....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> now i want hamsteak for supper....



They are easier to catch than bream are..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are easier to catch than bream are..



settled for bacon and eggs.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 9, 2012)

Ham sandwich & Prangles



rhbama3 said:


> I'll bring da Pop-tarts for dessert!



Have you had the Pumpkin Pie ones? They are soooo good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Gonna have to settle fer leftovers.....roastbeef, taters, and dinner rolls.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

8!oclock ball games rule!!! Hang on ...no they don't ...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

yep


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 9, 2012)

Wazzup my people ?  Long time no see


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Wazzup my people ?  Long time no see



Howdy doody, Duke!! What say you?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Wazzup my people ?  Long time no see



hangin


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 9, 2012)

At work, wishing I was home. And yourselves ?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> At work, wishing I was home. And yourselves ?



Tryin to talk myself into a shower an bed, but NCIS is on an I'm tired as I can be without fallin out


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> At work, wishing I was home. And yourselves ?



Eatin some roastbeef on a dinner roll with mayo and mustard.......workin towards horizontal.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> At work, wishing I was home. And yourselves ?


Hiya, Sir!


Hankus said:


> Tryin to talk myself into a shower an bed, but NCIS is on an I'm tired as I can be without fallin out


 recording it, I love going back & watching episodes where I can ff thru the commercials!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Eatin some roastbeef on a dinner roll with mayo and mustard.......workin towards horizontal.


used my LAST pack of deer hamburger & made my "personal recipe" goolaush......... brown it wiff onions, bell pepper & mushrooms, add cream of mushroom soup, put it over rice, quick, easy & gooood!


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Keebs !!! How in the Hades are ye ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> used my LAST pack of deer hamburger & made my "personal recipe" goolaush......... brown it wiff onions, bell pepper & mushrooms, add cream of mushroom soup, put it over rice, quick, easy & gooood!



10-4, makes for a good take to work micro meal too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Sirduke said:


> Hi Keebs !!! How in the Hades are ye ?


Can't complain, love *following* you on FB, can't "comment" from work or you'd hear from me more!  "Little Duck" ain't so little no more! You making plans for Frontier Days???


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, makes for a good take to work micro meal too!


 yeah it does!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can't complain, love *following* you on FB, can't "comment" from work or you'd hear from me more!  "Little Duck" ain't so little no more! You making plans for Frontier Days???
> 
> yeah it does!



You need to get some more ground deer meat!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2012)

Just finished building an aquarium stand. I got to wash out the aquarium and get things cleaned up in the morning.
I might have to track an ol' wooly booger named Nic down. I need to find a good piece of gnarly driftwood for the fish to hide in and around. That boy oughta know a creek with some good woodpiles around here somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished building an aquarium stand. I got to wash out the aquarium and get things cleaned up in the morning.
> I might have to track an ol' wooly booger named Nic down. I need to find a good piece of gnarly driftwood for the fish to hide in and around. That boy oughta know a creek with some good woodpiles around here somewhere.



If you can find him....where's that ol rascal been??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You need to get some more ground deer meat!!


I KNOW!! Trying to beg any & everyone to get me a deer this year, I'll pay processing too!


rhbama3 said:


> Just finished building an aquarium stand. I got to wash out the aquarium and get things cleaned up in the morning.
> I might have to track an ol' wooly booger named Nic down. I need to find a good piece of gnarly driftwood for the fish to hide in and around. That boy oughta know a creek with some good woodpiles around here somewhere.


Good Luck the grouch is in hiding, see if'n you can't *roust* him out!


Jeff C. said:


> If you can find him....where's that ol rascal been??


 see above...........
ok, gonna grab some grub and call it a night.............


----------



## Hankus (Oct 9, 2012)

Ol Hank is gone


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 9, 2012)

5 ta  2 in the 6th....our favor


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Evening yougins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening yougins.



Evenin ol feller!! I'd better get some sleep, you know how much us youngins need!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

You should have been in bed 2 hours ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You should have been in bed 2 hours ago.





I know....but I snuck in a nap today!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

I am still trying to figure out what to cook for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am still trying to figure out what to cook for supper.



When.....tomorrow evenin? Won't be long for brekfus, you get up bout 2 am dontcha?  

Good night, KyDawg!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> When.....tomorrow evenin? Won't be long for brekfus, you get up bout 2 am dontcha?
> 
> Good night, KyDawg!!



Good night JC. 10 oclock comes early.


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2012)

Howdy doo errybody...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang, I thought that dreaded "white screen" would never go away this morning.

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I think that I will go enjoy the early morning cool air and go do my exercise.

I will be looking for some of Gobblin's coffee when I return.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2012)

Well the coffee is here.  It took over 5 minutes to load the page.  







Perfect morning to hunt the stand near my house and I have an 8 o'clock dentist appt. for the crown that broke yesterday afternoon.  just my luck.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Mornin EE, and gobblein!!!! middle of the week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the coffee is here.  It took over 5 minutes to load the page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told you not to chew  your ice..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2012)

Mornin yall, pass the pot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin yall, pass the pot


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2012)

Man, walking 2 1/2 miles while wearing my jockey-strap and flip flops in this "cool air" this morning was not a smart  thing to do.  I am definitely typing in a "tenor" voice now.    

Gobblin, I think that I will just spill the first cup across my lap so I can get some feeling again!!!!  Then I will start just sipping slowly on the next cup.

After this walk, I have got frost on my pumpkin and it is making me type funny too.

Good morning everybody.






PS:  I bet the deer are running everywhere in the woods this morning enjoying this nice temperature.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

That was wayyyyy more information than I needed this morning...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry, the Messican "Grano 60" known to most of you as 60 Grit, took over my posting for a brief moment in the Knee Problem thread. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=715450


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin yall, pass the pot



Don't be a bogart.......



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, walking 2 1/2 miles while wearing my jockey-strap and flip flops in this "cool air" this morning was not a smart  thing to do.  I am definitely typing in a "tenor" voice now.
> Gobblin, I think that I will just spill the first cup across my lap so I can get some feeling again!!!!  Then I will start just sipping slowly on the next cup.
> After this walk, I have got frost on my pumpkin and it is making me type funny too.
> Good morning everybody.
> PS:  I bet the deer are running everywhere in the woods this morning enjoying this nice temperature.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was wayyyyy more information than I needed this morning...



I am not sure which visual is worse.  Eagle walking in flip flops and a jock strap or Quack in a nanner hammock. Need some brain Bleach.  

And good morning every buddy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

i be tired tadeaf! late night ball games should be for da weekend!

mernin idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Mornin kids!! 

Stuck at the house wiff no ride, truck in the shop. Service engine light on, skippin-felt like it was runnin on 7 cyl. Just talked to da shop, had water on top of # 8 piston. Not coolant  get this, rain water from all that rain last week. That particular plug wire had gotten a little rust from it, they cleaned it up and got the water out. It's runnin fine now. He told me that on the #4 and 8 cyl. some Ford trucks were prone to that because of the way the hood closes and drips down on those two and seeps in. He said it doesn't happen often, but they've seen a few. My luck, but I'll take that over coolant any day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hump day, Mornin ya'll. Aint never heard of that happenin Jeff. Crazy


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

worst news a hunter can get.....timber company is clear cutting our hunting club over the next couple of months


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> worst news a hunter can get.....timber company is clear cutting our hunting club over the next couple of months


 not totally, place I used to live (rented) owner came in & had timber cut, they'd leave for the day & that is when I shot my first & only deer.......... I'd see tracks all around the equipment after they left for the day!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hump day, Mornin ya'll. Aint never heard of that happenin Jeff. Crazy



Mornin....me either Kevlar  just glad it wasn't coolant. He said he has a Ford and it's happened to him once also.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> worst news a hunter can get.....timber company is clear cutting our hunting club over the next couple of months



That is terrible news.  How did the 100 acres turn out behind your house?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2012)

Hunt the fresh work areas, deer are curious lil critters


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> worst news a hunter can get.....timber company is clear cutting our hunting club over the next couple of months



Several years ago our property was clear cut during the first part of November; the hunting was awesome!!!  Just hunt where they are not cutting and you'll be fine.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 10, 2012)

I was between jobs on my regular gig one time and helped a buddy of mine in the logging business. We were in Elbert county, and the logging didn't seem to bother the deer at all after a few days !! I sure would have thought different !!


OH.........and I finally had to post a temporary fix to my kudzu bug problem myself up at on topic !! Nobody had a idea/clue up there !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hunt the fresh work areas, deer are curious lil critters


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hunt the fresh work areas, deer are curious lil critters


Yep



greg_n_clayton said:


> I was between jobs on my regular gig one time and helped a buddy of mine in the logging business. We were in Elbert county, and the logging didn't seem to bother the deer at all after a few days !! I sure would have thought different !!
> 
> 
> OH.........and I finally had to post a temporary fix to my kudzu bug problem myself up at on topic !! Nobody had a idea/clue up there !!



I aint never heard of a Kudzu bug


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That is terrible news.  How did the 100 acres turn out behind your house?



It turned out to be awesome! seeing a lot of deer but just haven't gigged one yet! This weekend things will change  the youth 243's will be in hand


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> I aint never heard of a Kudzu bug



aahhhhhhhhh..........you are pullin' our leg !!!!! LOL That's funny !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> It turned out to be awesome! seeing a lot of deer but just haven't gigged one yet! This weekend things will change  the youth 243's will be in hand



You got a .243 muzzleloader?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a .243 muzzleloader?



He's confused. Shocking, I know..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> worst news a hunter can get.....timber company is clear cutting our hunting club over the next couple of months





Keebs said:


> not totally, place I used to live (rented) owner came in & had timber cut, they'd leave for the day & that is when I shot my first & only deer.......... I'd see tracks all around the equipment after they left for the day!
> 
> Mornin Folks!





Hankus said:


> Hunt the fresh work areas, deer are curious lil critters





hdm03 said:


> Several years ago our property was clear cut during the first part of November; the hunting was awesome!!!  Just hunt where they are not cutting and you'll be fine.





greg_n_clayton said:


> I was between jobs on my regular gig one time and helped a buddy of mine in the logging business. We were in Elbert county, and the logging didn't seem to bother the deer at all after a few days !! I sure would have thought different !!
> 
> 
> OH.........and I finally had to post a temporary fix to my kudzu bug problem myself up at on topic !! Nobody had a idea/clue up there !!





mudracing101 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> I aint never heard of a Kudzu bug



What they said!!! Whitetail deer are very adaptive!! I bet you see more deer than you knew were there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a .243 muzzleloader?


kids can hunt with rifles in muzzle load season


Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's confused. Shocking, I know..



no im not check the regs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kids can hunt with rifles in muzzle load season
> 
> 
> no im not check the regs



You said "this weekend". Firearms season doesn't open until NEXT weekend 10/20/12.  You're still confused.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kids can hunt with rifles in muzzle load season
> 
> 
> no im not check the regs



What if i used to be a kid?
Can I take my 7mm-08?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You said "this weekend". Firearms season doesn't open until NEXT weekend 10/20/12.  You're still confused.
> 
> View attachment 692221



nope i do think you are the one that is confused  kids can hunt with regular rifles in primitive season


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Don't be a bogart.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why or why did I read this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What if i used to be a kid?
> Can I take my 7mm-08?



no but you could borrow one of mine and let them choot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope i do think you are the one that is confused  kids can hunt with regular rifles in primitive season



You're a kid?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a .243 muzzleloader?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's confused. Shocking, I know..





blood on the ground said:


> kids can hunt with rifles in muzzle load season
> 
> 
> no im not check the regs





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You said "this weekend". Firearms season doesn't open until NEXT weekend 10/20/12.  You're still confused.
> 
> View attachment 692221





rhbama3 said:


> What if i used to be a kid?
> Can I take my 7mm-08?





blood on the ground said:


> nope i do think you are the one that is confused  kids can hunt with regular rifles in primitive season



The Great Debate!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Great Debate!!



Usually, in the PF we are planting fodor for the Democrats to drool over. Something similar to what you just said, but we refer to it as "The Great "D" Bait"...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a kid?



nope but i got 3 of them 13, 11, 10 and we will be hunting this weekend


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Great Debate!!



no kidding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nope but i got 3 of them 13, 11, 10 and we will be hunting this weekend



They gonna take turns killin with that 243? 

"It's my turn!, No it's my turn, you've already killed one. Yeah but it's still my turn, cause I've got 9 more tags. Nuh Uhhhh, it's my turn. DAAAAAAD, make her give me the gun!!!"""


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Usually, in the PF we are planting fodor for the Democrats to drool over. Something similar to what you just said, but we refer to it as "The Great "D" Bait"...



I needs to work on my terminology!! 



blood on the ground said:


> nope but i got 3 of them 13, 11, 10 and we will be hunting this weekend





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna take turns killin with that 243?
> 
> "It's my turn!, No it's my turn, you've already killed one. Yeah but it's still my turn, cause I've got 9 more tags. Nuh Uhhhh, it's my turn. DAAAAAAD, make her give me the gun!!!"""


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna take turns killin with that 243?
> 
> "It's my turn!, No it's my turn, you've already killed one. Yeah but it's still my turn, cause I've got 9 more tags. Nuh Uhhhh, it's my turn. DAAAAAAD, make her give me the gun!!!"""



gonna be awful crowded in that tree stand with 3 kids and a goober ain't it? Just wait till the M&M's run out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna take turns killin with that 243?
> 
> "It's my turn!, No it's my turn, you've already killed one. Yeah but it's still my turn, cause I've got 9 more tags. Nuh Uhhhh, it's my turn. DAAAAAAD, make her give me the gun!!!"""



the oldest has hist hunter safety course so he is clear to hunt another stand. the other 2 set with me in a big box stand i built 3 yrs ago.. and yes they take turns..

if you look at the post pics of kids in the outdoors thread you will see that a morning taking turns with that 243 can be really good!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> the oldest has hist hunter safety course so he is clear to hunt another stand. the other 2 set with me in a big box stand i built 3 yrs ago.. and yes they take turns..
> 
> if you look at the post pics of kids in the outdoors thread you will see that a morning taking turns with that 243 can be really good!



Do they swap the iPod back n forth? You know the one that doesn't have the 243 gets the iPod?  

If so, then the conversation would be drastically different;

"It's my turn with the iPod. No it's not, I haven't finished this game. Yes it is, plus I'm tired of holding this gun, GIVE ME THE iPOD!!! NO, it's not your turn yet!!!"


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> gonna be awful crowded in that tree stand with 3 kids and a goober ain't it? Just wait till the M&M's run out.



been hunting with kids for years... had to when their mother decided to become a crack head .. started takin them both full time when my boy was 7 and my daughter 4 and we aint had any problems... that 13 yr old has kill many, many deer and my daughter has whacked 2 with the first 1 being a 120 inch 9 point. not crowded just right if you ask me


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> It turned out to be awesome! seeing a lot of deer but just haven't gigged one yet! This weekend things will change  the youth 243's will be in hand



You are correct. The messican is so used to arguing in the pf forum its just habit to do it over here. Hope your kids get a deer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do they swap the iPod back n forth? You know the one that doesn't have the 243 gets the iPod?
> 
> If so, then the conversation would be drastically different;
> 
> "It's my turn with the iPod. No it's not, I haven't finished this game. Yes it is, plus I'm tired of holding this gun, GIVE ME THE iPOD!!! NO, it's not your turn yet!!!"



I hold the gun until we see a deer... but you are point on with the ipod!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Whaaaaa?? 



blood on the ground said:


> been hunting with kids for years... had to when their mother decided to become a crack head .. started takin them both full time when my boy was 7 and my daughter 4 and we aint had any problems... that 13 yr old has kill many, many deer and my daughter has whacked 2 with the first 1 being a 120 inch 9 point. not crowded just right if you ask me





I need to get the Jag in the woods, we usually kill a doe, but man, the entertainment factor is wayyyyy up there!! 



mudracing101 said:


> You are correct. The messican is so used to arguing in the pf forum its just habit to do it over here. Hope your kids get a deer.



He's got a LOUD bark, but he's really jus a soft spoken big ol putty cat!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You are correct. The messican is so used to arguing in the pf forum its just habit to do it over here. Hope your kids get a deer.



Shush it Mustard head...

Oh, got something for you this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> He's got a LOUD bark, but he's really jus a soft spoken big ol putty cat!



You callin me FLUFFY!!!???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

late luch.........white chili wif dead cheekun in it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Mustard head...
> 
> Oh, got something for you this morning.
> 
> View attachment 692222


man ole man , i can taste it


blood on the ground said:


> late luch.........white chili wif dead cheekun in it



Had Red chili last night with a dead deer in it


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin me FLUFFY!!!???



A Fluffy Miglet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> A Fluffy Miglet



You just wait til December woman...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I needs to work on my terminology!!



over in the pf, I believe he would like to make dem terminal.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 10, 2012)

Moarning moarning!   Hope everybody is having a fair hump day today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> man ole man , i can taste it
> 
> 
> Had Red chili last night with a dead deer in it



mmmmmmmm me like some deer


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Tomorrow is...................................10-11-12


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa?????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tomorrow is...................................10-11-12


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You callin me FLUFFY!!!???



If da shoe fits!!  (sounds like sumpin Keebs would say) 



Hornet22 said:


> A Fluffy Miglet



 



gobbleinwoods said:


> over in the pf, I believe he would like to make dem terminal.



I know where he could get back up!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Moarning moarning!   Hope everybody is having a fair hump day today!



What up brudder Bob??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just wait til December woman...





Hornet22 said:


>





Keebs said:


>



He's confused. Shocking, I know.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's confused. Shocking, I know.....



   it happens.....when you get Fluffy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's confused. Shocking, I know.....



I'm not confused. Who did I say looked cuter in person than on the forums when I met y'all...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's confused. Shocking, I know.....



I heard this before........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Wooooot !!!!! Just found out that after todays State JV Championship Meet Colin has qualified to run with the Varsity Team in their 5K meet on Saturday, and also in the State Varisty Regional Championship Qualifier next week..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not confused. Who did I say looked cuter in person than on the forums when I met y'all...



I thought about that when I read it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wooooot !!!!! Just found out that after todays State JV Championship Meet Colin has qualified to run with the Varsity Team in their 5K meet on Saturday, and also in the State Varisty Regional Championship Qualifier next week..



GREAT NEWS. Congrats Colin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm, fried egg, link sausage biscuit wif MUSTARD !!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2012)

Pizza an sketti


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wooooot !!!!! Just found out that after todays State JV Championship Meet Colin has qualified to run with the Varsity Team in their 5K meet on Saturday, and also in the State Varisty Regional Championship Qualifier next week..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, fried egg, link sausage biscuit wif MUSTARD !!!!!!



Had a couple sausage biskits wiff Mustard dis moanin!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wooooot !!!!! Just found out that after todays State JV Championship Meet Colin has qualified to run with the Varsity Team in their 5K meet on Saturday, and also in the State Varisty Regional Championship Qualifier next week..


 WTG Colin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmm, fried egg, link sausage biscuit wif MUSTARD !!!!!!


 


Hankus said:


> Pizza an sketti


Pizza wuz breakfast..................

ok, back to work...............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

ok, who comes to mind??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, who comes to mind??????






Whaaaaaaaa????


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, who comes to mind??????



Waddler......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, who comes to mind??????



#1 What 
#2 What


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, who comes to mind??????



Think you could apply the similarities among many from that


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!! 

ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!    

Fishbait actually came up on it. Called a friend of ours to come get the Trooper, dropped it off at the house, took ERD to the ER and then sent me a text. Gashed his kneecap, lots of bumps and bruises but he'll be okay. Not much damage to the Jeep Liberty he rear-ended. He said she slammed on the brakes and he did too but that old Isuzu ain't got no ABS so he locked it up and that's all she wrote. 

You can actually see the Goodyear imprint from her spare tire on the hood of his truck.  

He's okay and that's all that matters.  

If I could just get him to lay down and leave me the heck alone. They gave him a percocet at the ER and he's babbling and won't let me out of his sight.  Any other day he'd be hiding in his room.  

Poor dead Trooper.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> #1 What
> #2 What





Jeff C. said:


> Think you could apply the similarities among many from that


 true, true!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!!
> 
> ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!
> 
> ...



Ouch.....no offense to either, but are y'all related to bama an nem  



Seriously, sorry for your hardships of late!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ouch.....no offense to either, but are y'all related to bama an nem
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, sorry for your hardships of late!!



Can't be. Wobbert-Woo's troubles come in bursts of small irritations and boo-boos. Our come in momumental size catastrophes.   

Thanks Jeff.  



rhbama3 said:


>



Tried to call you last night. Hospice is with Sharon (Johnny's wife from the cookout) right now. They said two hours or two days but soon.  




Alas, snoring.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!!
> 
> ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!
> 
> ...


 DANG sista!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Can't be. Wobbert-Woo's troubles come in bursts of small irritations and boo-boos. Our come in momumental size catastrophes.
> 
> Thanks Jeff.
> 
> ...



True, as to bamas ongoing saga 

Ours tend to be a mix of both, maybe I'm related to bof of y'all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!!
> 
> ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!
> 
> ...






Grrrrrrrrr, and the hits just keep on coming . . .



Percocet makes me babble too.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!!
> ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!
> Fishbait actually came up on it. Called a friend of ours to come get the Trooper, dropped it off at the house, took ERD to the ER and then sent me a text. Gashed his kneecap, lots of bumps and bruises but he'll be okay. Not much damage to the Jeep Liberty he rear-ended. He said she slammed on the brakes and he did too but that old Isuzu ain't got no ABS so he locked it up and that's all she wrote.
> You can actually see the Goodyear imprint from her spare tire on the hood of his truck.
> ...



T-bug.  You have had a rough year.  Prayers for you.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks yall. I swear I just told Fishbait I wish somebody would stop the world so I can get off for a while.  

One blessing just came to light. I started my new job last week and yesterday, they announced that beginning 01/01/13, they'll start restructuring the lab I used to work for and begin shutting it down.  

At least I got out before I HAD TO.  This week at work has been much better. I'm really starting to like the job and the folks I work with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> DANG sista!!!!!!!



Hey KEEBS !!!

Just looked at the Ga Mile Split statewide rankings. Colin is 55th out of 250 in the 2500m and 155th out of 750 in the 3000m. That is GISA and GHSA. Hopefully he can move that up a notch today before he moves up to runnin with the big boys this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!!
> 
> ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!
> 
> ...



As long as no one was seriously hurt thats all that matters. or thats what they say anyway, besides i think that will buff out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Dogs a snorin....Jags a snorin....I'm feelin a lil nappy my self!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

wangs and chees sticks


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall. I swear I just told Fishbait I wish somebody would stop the world so I can get off for a while.
> 
> One blessing just came to light. I started my new job last week and yesterday, they announced that beginning 01/01/13, they'll start restructuring the lab I used to work for and begin shutting it down.
> 
> At least I got out before I HAD TO.  This week at work has been much better. I'm really starting to like the job and the folks I work with.


 I like hearing GOOD news!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey KEEBS !!!
> 
> Just looked at the Ga Mile Split statewide rankings. Colin is 55th out of 250 in the 2500m and 155th out of 750 in the 3000m. That is GISA and GHSA. Hopefully he can move that up a notch today before he moves up to runnin with the big boys this weekend.


 that's awesome!


mudracing101 said:


> As long as no one was seriously hurt thats all that matters. or thats what they say anyway, besides i think that will buff out.


 I already pm'd her & told her to send it to you to fix for them! You sooo schweeet!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dear Lord have mercy, Holy Cow, sweet baby Jesus and stick a fork in me, I'm DONE!!!!
> 
> ERD got in a wreck this morning. The Trooper is TOAST!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey bugsy . Sorry bout the trooper. I'm glad ERD is OK. 




turtlebug said:


> Thanks yall. I swear I just told Fishbait I wish somebody would stop the world so I can get off for a while.
> 
> One blessing just came to light. I started my new job last week and yesterday, they announced that beginning 01/01/13, they'll start restructuring the lab I used to work for and begin shutting it down.
> 
> At least I got out before I HAD TO.  This week at work has been much better. I'm really starting to like the job and the folks I work with.



That is great news. I am so thankful to have a job. I just wish they wouldn't work me soooooo much during hunting season. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey KEEBS !!!
> 
> Just looked at the Ga Mile Split statewide rankings. Colin is 55th out of 250 in the 2500m and 155th out of 750 in the 3000m. That is GISA and GHSA. Hopefully he can move that up a notch today before he moves up to runnin with the big boys this weekend.



Hugh, tell the boy congrats for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

king


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> king



 missed it by that much


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> missed it by that much


how much?????


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> As long as no one was seriously hurt thats all that matters. or thats what they say anyway, besides i think that will buff out.



While in his percocet induced babbling, I was in the yard trying to get the hood up to disconnect the battery and he comes out talking about how he'd found one online for $200 that had been rear ended but the front end was perfect and the frame was still straight and he thought it wouldn't take a whole lot to fix it.      

Then he thumped me for flicking a crumpled paint chip off of the hood.   

The motor is untouched. I put new tires on it a couple of years ago and they tread still looks brand new. The rims are the deluxe 4x4 rims so yeah, if nothing else, we'll salavage some stuff off of it. No full coverage so it's up to us to decide what to do with it. At this point, it's just a new bed for Uncle Fester.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I like hearing GOOD news!!
> 
> that's awesome!
> 
> I already pm'd her & told her to send it to you to fix for them! You sooo schweeet!!!


mmm, thanks


Keebs said:


> how much?????





turtlebug said:


> While in his percocet induced babbling, I was in the yard trying to get the hood up to disconnect the battery and he comes out talking about how he'd found one online for $200 that had been rear ended but the front end was perfect and the frame was still straight and he thought it wouldn't take a whole lot to fix it.
> 
> Then he thumped me for flicking a crumpled paint chip off of the hood.
> 
> The motor is untouched. I put new tires on it a couple of years ago and they tread still looks brand new. The rims are the deluxe 4x4 rims so yeah, if nothing else, we'll salavage some stuff off of it. No full coverage so it's up to us to decide what to do with it. At this point, it's just a new bed for Uncle Fester.



Couple of mixed match body pieces, good as new, nothing Fishbait cant handle 
"thumped me for flicking paint off"


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey bugsy . Sorry bout the trooper. I'm glad ERD is OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I have to take the small blessings at this point. 

Agree with Neil, congrats to Colin!   





THIS is the blessing I'm looking for this weekend. 


Nope, that ain't Steamroller. That's one of three hanging around my food plot that I'd be more than happy to take.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I have to take the small blessings at this point.
> 
> Agree with Neil, congrats to Colin!
> 
> ...



Hey, off topic, how is Gander mountain


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> THIS is the blessing I'm looking for this weekend.
> 
> 
> Nope, that ain't Steamroller. That's one of three hanging around my food plot that I'd be more than happy to take.



Shoot yeah Lea...choot em !!!

I traded with Hugh for a youth bow that Colin doesn't use and Sam has been wearin' the targets out. Gunna take him this weekend to try again for his first bow kill. Will send pics if things work out.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, off topic, how is Gander mountain




Uhm.... the store here is much nicer than the Ocala store. However, it seemed much pricier than the Ocala store too.  EVERYTHING was WAY overpriced as far as Fishbait and I were concerned. They had a good sale on gun safes, but that was about it. I was looking at some things and came home and compared prices online. Even with shipping, BPS would've been cheaper.  

I can say this. We're already seeing bucks starting to irritate the does so when I wanted to get a Buck Bomb last weekend, I went next door to Walmart and bout it for $2 less.  




Sterlo58 said:


> Shoot yeah Lea...choot em !!!
> 
> I traded with Hugh for a youth bow that Colin doesn't use and Sam has been wearin' the targets out. Gunna take him this weekend to try again for his first bow kill. Will send pics if things work out.



Man, I wish I could steal the pic of "Skyscraper" from Fishbait's computer. He is just.... just...  AMAZING!!! One of those high and tight racks that make you drool. I'm really hoping to get him. Since Steamroller broke a main beam, unless it comes down to the last week or so, I believe, if I'm in a good mood, I'd give him a pass and wait on one of the other two.  Let him spread his genetics and the freakishly huge body around for another year.  

You tell Sam that when he gets good with that, I'll meet up with yall at a shoot somewhere and we can all shoot together.  That's awesome Neil!  












Time to go get Mini-Me from school. ERD won't be picking her up anytime soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm.... the store here is much nicer than the Ocala store. However, it seemed much pricier than the Ocala store too.  EVERYTHING was WAY overpriced as far as Fishbait and I were concerned. They had a good sale on gun safes, but that was about it. I was looking at some things and came home and compared prices online. Even with shipping, BPS would've been cheaper.
> 
> I can say this. We're already seeing bucks starting to irritate the does so when I wanted to get a Buck Bomb last weekend, I went next door to Walmart and bout it for $2 less.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review,  Academy will be there soon too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

Just for Miz Dawn................ Car looks almost as good as she does, donchathink?


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just for Miz Dawn................ Car looks almost as good as she does, donchathink?



Me thinks you are right! But she needs to get Quack to wipe off the front where she musta ran int a septic tank somwhers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just for Miz Dawn................ Car looks almost as good as she does, donchathink?





I didn't notice, but Susie JUST had to get in the pic !!! 





Hornet22 said:


> Me thinks you are right! But she needs to get Quack to wipe off the front where she musta ran int a septic tank somwhers.






Dawn bought the tag and put it on !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

That car is HAWT! 

Susie looks like she is might be Christening the tire.

It would be even HAWTER without that GT sticker on it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't notice, but Susie JUST had to get in the pic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didja git her a swag tag for da back


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 10, 2012)

what a day.... tired an hawngry


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what a day.... tired an hawngry



tired and hawngry tadeaf


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

Some dude with the screen name RedFishPitBull is trying to see how quickly he can get banned.  Posting in the dreaded PF.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Some dude with the screen name RedFishPitBull is trying to see how quickly he can get banned.  Posting in the dreaded PF.




Yep....elfiii done sent him packing.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't notice, but Susie JUST had to get in the pic !!!



Is that a GEO in the background.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It would be even HAWTER without that GT sticker on it.



^^^^ This


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That car is HAWT!
> 
> It would be even HAWTER without that GT sticker on it.


It would be even Hawter with pics of Dawn with it 



pstrahin said:


> Yep....elfiii done sent him packing.



That was quick


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Oct 10, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



Hankus, is that you?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hankus, is that you?



He's a lightweight..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Is it almost happy hour..... And who is gonna set up the first round?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is it almost happy hour..... And who is gonna set up the first round?



I already started..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I already started..



Dangit man!!!!....gonna have to triple my scotch drink!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 10, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I already started..



And I won't be to far behind ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dangit man!!!!....gonna have to triple my scotch drink!!!!


 I'll leave it wit ya'll then!


MUDDDDDDD, Come ONNNNNN!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll leave it wit ya'll then!
> 
> 
> MUDDDDDDD, Come ONNNNNN!!!!



....I'll drink to that.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2012)

What's for supper?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Is that a GEO in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ This






Yeah it is, that's my work car I just sold for $700,  236,000 miles on it, ice cold AC and no problems !!!!  



You oughta see my fat/fluffy self getting in and out of it !  Look like a monkey . . . well you know the rest !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What's for supper?



not sure....haven't picked the restaurant yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just for Miz Dawn................ Car looks almost as good as she does, donchathink?



Schweeet ride!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

HI D HO, hello x3 errybody
Ooooo such a long day of T-rain-ning


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Leftover roast beef with taters, carrots, and dinner rolls!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Shaping up to be a nice cool night here in the South......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Shaping up to be a nice cool night here in the South......



Just curious....which restaurant did you pick?


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Eryone must be stuffing face? 
Had a black widow (spider) crawling on my head today. Thought it was just a web I couldnt get off, so I kept goin bout my bitness. Shoot man that mug was dancin on my gourd, I still got chills.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just curious....which restaurant did you pick?



Threw something together here at the house...... Gonna hit the town on Friday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Eryone must be stuffing face?
> Had a black widow (spider) crawling on my head today. Thought it was just a web I couldnt get off, so I kept goin bout my bitness. Shoot man that mug was dancin on my gourd, I still got chills.



Just finished......evenin BR!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Eryone must be stuffing face?
> Had a black widow (spider) crawling on my head today. Thought it was just a web I couldnt get off, so I kept goin bout my bitness. Shoot man that mug was dancin on my gourd, I still got chills.



Wider spiders on your head.......


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Threw something together here at the house...... Gonna hit the town on Friday night.


Evenintime KYB!


Jeff C. said:


> Just finished......evenin BR!!



Right back fella!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Momma sent me to shift wit buffalo chik dip, ANDddd... the rest of french dip and yeast rolls. Yum me!

Gotta hit the hay tonite good fashion, more controlled decent (repelling) training in the a.m.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Eryone must be stuffing face?
> Had a black widow (spider) crawling on my head today. Thought it was just a web I couldnt get off, so I kept goin bout my bitness. Shoot man that mug was dancin on my gourd, I still got chills.





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wider spiders on your head.......



Halloween's comin up!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Threw something together here at the house...... Gonna hit the town on Friday night.



Heard dat!!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Had a black widow (spider) crawling on my head today. Thought it was just a web I couldnt get off, so I kept goin bout my bitness. Shoot man that mug was dancin on my gourd, I still got chills.







You just made me have a flash back of the black widow that was on our water meter lid. I nearly stuck my hand on that sucker when we had a leak @ the meter. I lifted the lid by the edge & it was right at the slot where you would normally pick the meter up by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You just made me have a flash back of the black widow that was on our water meter lid. I nearly stuck my hand on that sucker when we had a leak @ the meter. I lifted the lid by the edge & it was right at the slot where you would normally pick the meter up by!



Musta thought BR was Little Miss Muffet!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Halloween's comin up!!
> 
> 
> 
> Heard dat!!



Think I'd rather put a plastic spider on a pumpkin.......those hourglass critters are touchy


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Crickett said:


> You just made me have a flash back of the black widow that was on our water meter lid. I nearly stuck my hand on that sucker when we had a leak @ the meter. I lifted the lid by the edge & it was right at the slot where you would normally pick the meter up by!



You know thats where they always are!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> You know thats where they always are!



 now you tell me!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

The Bammer aquatic center is underway!
Aquarium is up and running and the 3 surviving zebra danios are checking out their new home. There was 4 but i dropped the bag and one died. I guess there is a good chance all 3 have concussions but we'll see.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

Good grief. I'm happy that he wasn't hurt any worse than he was but with God as my witness, if anyone EVER gives this child another percocet while he's in my care, I'm gonna tie antlers to em and drop em off in the woods during bow season.   

He has NOT SHUT UP!!!  

He can't. It's like "Help, I'm talking and I can't stop".  

Right now, it's because our neighbor came over, after seeing the mass of twisted metal in our yard, and told ERD if he could crank the 1981 Ford pickup that has sat unmoved for the last 5 years, he'd sell it to him for $125. ERD went and took the battery out of the crippled Trooper, turned a few things and cranked that sucker right up.  So now he's waiting on payday and for me to take him to get insurance and a tag. 

I see money pit for sure but if it can get him to work and back home, then it's worth it I guess. 

He has been offered another avenue and we're just waiting to see if that might fall into place. He'd be much better off in that deal but the truck would suffice until then.  

Besides, I kinda like that old silver and blue Ford with the 302. I told him if we could get this other vehicle, I'd buy the Ford from him for a hunting truck..... since he totaled mine today.   No more switching vehicles with him when I want to go hunting. I ain't about to put that boy on my insurance after this.  He's gonna have to bite the bullet and pay his own premiums now. 

That took the wind outta my sails today. I'm fweepy.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Bammer aquatic center is underway!
> Aquarium is up and running and the 3 surviving zebra danios are checking out their new home. There was 4 but i dropped the bag and one died. I guess there is a good chance all 3 have concussions but we'll see.




A concussion? Fish with a concussion? 

Do I report your animal cruelty to the ASPCA, the Cousteau Society or Long John Silvers?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 10, 2012)

That ol Ford will suffice a mancub


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief. I'm happy that he wasn't hurt any worse than he was but with God as my witness, if anyone EVER gives this child another percocet while he's in my care, I'm gonna tie antlers to em and drop em off in the woods during bow season.
> 
> He has NOT SHUT UP!!!
> 
> ...


dang.......just dang. Not much else to say.


turtlebug said:


> A concussion? Fish with a concussion?
> 
> Do I report your animal cruelty to the ASPCA, the Cousteau Society or Long John Silvers?


Killing fish is kinda my thing. It's what i do. 
He shall be replaced tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Bammer aquatic center is underway!
> Aquarium is up and running and the 3 surviving zebra danios are checking out their new home. There was 4 but i dropped the bag and one died. I guess there is a good chance all 3 have concussions but we'll see.



Did you flush...er...bury it??



turtlebug said:


> Good grief. I'm happy that he wasn't hurt any worse than he was but with God as my witness, if anyone EVER gives this child another percocet while he's in my care, I'm gonna tie antlers to em and drop em off in the woods during bow season.
> 
> He has NOT SHUT UP!!!
> 
> ...







Sounds like things are already lookin up!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That ol Ford will suffice a mancub



No offense but me and Fords ain't never been a match made in Heaven.  

BUT, this one is kinda neat. At least if someone hits him in that thing, they might as well be trying to take out a Sherman Tank.    

Bait has a 74 (I think) that's he been wanting to restore. I would LOVE to see it FINISHED.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> That ol Ford will suffice a mancub



I don't know..... dat boy could break a cinder block. He's tough on things with a motor.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> dang.......just dang. Not much else to say.
> 
> Killing fish is kinda my thing. It's what i do.
> He shall be replaced tomorrow.




I was quite shocked when I read you were getting an aquarium. Fishbait ran to your defense though and said that the Koi just weren't easy to care for and you were top notch at the whole inside leisurely fish watching thing.    







Jeff C. said:


> Did you flush...er...bury it??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So says you.   

My yard is going to turn into a used car lot, I just know it.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know..... dat boy could break a cinder block. He's tough on EVERYTHING HE TOUCHES.





Fixed it for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you flush...er...bury it??


I only bury things i've bonded with. He is sitting on some old mac and cheese in the trash can.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

OKAY!!! THAT IS IT!!!!

I have had enough. I got about 30 seconds on the porch for some solitude with my driveler buddies and he followed me out. He is babbling again and up my behind. 

I'm going to bed. Fishbait should be home any minute. He can babble to Bait cause if he follows me into my bedroom, I'm gonna toss him out for the night and he can sleep with Baron Von Poopie-Head.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I only bury things i've bonded with. He is sitting on some old mac and cheese in the trash can.




So you're gonna let my Sammie Pooh eat him?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> OKAY!!! THAT IS IT!!!!
> 
> I have had enough. I got about 30 seconds on the porch for some solitude with my driveler buddies and he followed me out. He is babbling again and up my behind.
> 
> I'm going to bed. Fishbait should be home any minute. He can babble to Bait cause if he follows me into my bedroom, I'm gonna toss him out for the night and he can sleep with Baron Von Poopie-Head.


sleep tight, Bugsy! 


turtlebug said:


> So you're gonna let my Sammie Pooh eat him?
> Nope, trash is going to the big can tonight.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2012)

Felt betterish today and drove over to the lease for the first time since i paid into it banginghe) ... Kicked up a few and saw two milling around one of the small foodplots....Looks like it might be a good season.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

slip said:


> Felt betterish today and drove over to the lease for the first time since i paid into it banginghe) ... Kicked up a few and saw two milling around one of the small foodplots....Looks like it might be a good season.



evenin slip! They must be moving, A suv just whallopped one out here. Need somebody to go in the bushes wit me.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> evenin slip! They must be moving, A suv just whallopped one out here. Need somebody to go in the bushes wit me.



I almost hit two coming home from work last night, they were coming out of a tiny swamp area on the side of I75 crossing over behind the Henry county jail. Woulda never thunk a deer to be there.

They were killin size, too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2012)

My tail is dragging now.

Everything that I have is dragging like a heavy boat anchor right now.  One of my customers called with an emergency and low and behold I had to drive from Augusta to Columbus this afternoon to pick up the goods that they desperately need tomorrow morning.  I need to deliver them at 8AM in the morning.  Just got back a little while ago after driving 448 miles round trip and I had to blaze a trail over there and back too.

What I really want to know is just who told 68,000 idgets that they should all get on the road today and drive like total idiots.  Man, what a circus this afternoon.  My blood pressure is finally starting to go down a little now.  I want to watch Duck Dynasty and I hope that I can stay awake that long.

One thing for sure, I travel a lot and do a tremendous amount of driving BUT if someone told me that I would have to be an 18 wheeler driver and be on the road most everyday, I would starve to death first.  There is just no excuse for just what they have to put up with from some of these idiot drivers like I saw today.

Rant over.....I will tune back in tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2012)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I only bury things i've bonded with. He is sitting on some old mac and cheese in the trash can.



Poor lil danio.....mac-n-cheese and fish don't mix!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's awesome!



The kid did pretty good, turned a 10:39 3k. Waiting on GMS to update to see whether they categorize it as a 2500m or 3000m and see where he lands. If it is a 2500m he should move up into the top 30 something in rankings. Not sure where it would put him on the 3000m. My JV boy is now officially a Varsity Team runner starting tomorrow. Man where does all of the time go?

Seems like just yesterday this was him, and now this;


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

Mig he looks taller then most the parents.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 10, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Mig he looks taller then most the parents.


He's definitely starting to stretch out. Dr. says he should top out around 6'2" or so.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 10, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So now he's waiting on payday and for me to take him to get insurance and a tag.
> 
> I see money pit for sure but if it can get him to work and back home, then it's worth it I guess.
> 
> ...


I was so relieved when we were able to drop our son off of our insurance!!...........We still payed the bill for another year, but the insurance was in his name!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 10, 2012)

echoooooo oooo ooo......
yerp its dead


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2012)

Well thursty Thursday is upon us so start the day with a warm liquid.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin.  It has only taken 12 minutes for this dang page to load this morning.    

It was bad enough that the white screen took forever this morning too, then having to wait so long for the dang pages to load makes me angry already.  This is the only site that I frequent that runs this slow.  I think that maybe this site needs to run a few tanks of "Premium non-ethanol" through it along with some Sea Foam or Marvel Mystery Oil.  Yep, that ought to clean out some of the sludge from the engine.  

Got lots of work to do beginning early this morning.  Hope all of you have a good day and will pass it on.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 11, 2012)

Happy 10, 11, 12 day.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 11, 2012)

Mernin peeps....another fine morning!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 11, 2012)

Mornin' time evryone. Driving by on the way to the work 20.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey, see ya, gotta go.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 11, 2012)

Coffee....round 3, ding,ding,ding


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 11, 2012)

Mornin Peoples.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin peeps....another fine morning!!





BreamReaper said:


> Mornin' time evryone. Driving by on the way to the work 20.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, see ya, gotta go.





pstrahin said:


> Mornin Peoples.



mornin fellers!! nice outside this mernin aint it...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 11, 2012)

Good morning blood !! You run everybody off ?? Nobody said anything !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good Thirsty Thursday to everyone. Gonna be a nice day.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep, Payday Thirsty Thursday - 10-11-12............... ok, gotta get bizzy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Thirsty Thursday to everyone. Gonna be a nice day.


nice day for sure....mornin mud


Keebs said:


> Yep, Payday Thirsty Thursday - 10-11-12............... ok, gotta get bizzy!



mornin mrs keebs how you doin taday


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Thirsty Thursday to everyone. Gonna be a nice day.



Mornin everyone!! 

Backatcha Mudro....btw, there was no water IN the cylinder on my truck. It was just ponded ON that spark plug of # 8 causing the wire to rust and misfire. The guy that works the front desk told me wrong  

Anyway, it's fine now!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

Bird just flew into the screen....reckon it's got a headache?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin everyone!!
> 
> Backatcha Mudro....btw, there was no water IN the cylinder on my truck. It was just ponded ON that spark plug of # 8 causing the wire to rust and misfire. The guy that works the front desk told me wrong
> 
> Anyway, it's fine now!!



That makes a lot more sense


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bird just flew into the screen....reckon it's got a headache?



Ouch


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 11, 2012)

Local sheriff puts online the folks that are in jail, picture and charges and updates it every hour. Man.....there are so doosies in there !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Bird just flew into the screen....reckon it's got a headache?



Better than a Fish with a concussion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That makes a lot more sense



Wayyyy more!!! My truck sat for 4 days after that Big rain we had, I believe it was on Monday the 1st.



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ouch



I've got some stoopid birds around here, always punchin holes in my screens 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Better than a Fish with a concussion.



Yeah, and mixed wiff mac-n-cheese 





greg_n_clayton said:


> Local sheriff puts online the folks that are in jail, picture and charges and updates it every hour. Man.....there are so doosies in there !!



You ever go online and look up the sexual predators in your area.....it'll blow your mind when you find out there's 3 or 4 right around the corner from you


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> nice day for sure....mornin mud
> 
> 
> mornin mrs keebs how you doin taday


 know how this feels?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Jeff C. said:


> Bird just flew into the screen....reckon it's got a headache?


you need to put up signs for them............


greg_n_clayton said:


> Local sheriff puts online the folks that are in jail, picture and charges and updates it every hour. Man.....there are so doosies in there !!


 what? no link??????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Better than a Fish with a concussion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> know how this feels??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do....you ever tried to STOP in mid air?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I do....you ever tried to STOP in mid air?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs, just do a google !! Habersham puts their's on there too. Now they do have some upstandin' citizens down there !! A deputy down there lives up the road from me, he can tell ya some tales !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

QUEEN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's good to be Queen.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 11, 2012)

what are the rewards Mrs Hornet ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you is a good kuween too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

All hail da Queen!! 

CYL!! Gotta get goin.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> what are the rewards Mrs Hornet ??



I gits to keep ya'll in line.



blood on the ground said:


> you is a good kuween too










Jeff C. said:


> All hail da Queen!!
> 
> CYL!! Gotta get goin.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


blood on the ground said:


> you is a good kuween too


Aint she.


Jeff C. said:


> All hail da Queen!!
> 
> CYL!! Gotta get goin.....



Later Jeffro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

cleaned the chimeny out yestaday an found me a charbroiled squirrel... still cant figure how that sucker got in.... screen around the top is good as new.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>









greg_n_clayton said:


> Keebs, just do a google !! Habersham puts their's on there too. Now they do have some upstandin' citizens down there !! A deputy down there lives up the road from me, he can tell ya some tales !!


They all can and sometimes it ain't so funny, neither, down right scary!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















blood on the ground said:


> you is a good kuween too





Jeff C. said:


> All hail da Queen!!
> CYL!! Gotta get goin.....


 Later Chief!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gits to keep ya'll in line.


 yeah, right, this bunch?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



get back ta werk


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> get back ta werk



I don'ts gots to cuz I'z da QUEEN




didja have squirrel fer lunch


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don'ts gots to cuz I'z da QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You tell'em Qwwuuueeennnie poo!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don'ts gots to cuz I'z da QUEEN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sheeewwwwt no, atsucker was nasty lookin!!!


Keebs said:


> You tell'em Qwwuuueeennnie poo!



who pulled yer chain womenz


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sheeewwwwt no, atsucker was nasty lookin!!!
> 
> 
> who pulled yer chain womenz


 Da Queen herself, that's who!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Da Queen herself, that's who!



She speakin da truff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like I need to come in here and smack some hineys!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Da Queen herself, that's who!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> She speakin da truff



ooooww nnnnnoooo ya dont... we da-menz are takin a stand to you bullyin wemonz.... no BBQ fer a month!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I need to come in here and smack some hineys!!



Git 



blood on the ground said:


> ooooww nnnnnoooo ya dont... we da-menz are takin a stand to you bullyin wemonz.... no BBQ fer a month!!!



I aint skeered.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git
> 
> 
> 
> I aint skeered.



yes you are i can sence it.... skeerdy queen!!! you couldn't go wifout papa H's BBQ for a mont!!! 

you want some skwirrel jerky?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git
> 
> 
> 
> I aint skeered.






Consider yo Queen self SMACKED !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes you are i can sence it.... Skeerdy queen!!! You couldn't go wifout papa h's bbq for a mont!!!
> 
> You want some skwirrel jerky?





hooked on quack said:


> consider yo queen self smacked !!!




Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I need to come in here and smack some hineys!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ooooww nnnnnoooo ya dont... we da-menz are takin a stand to you bullyin wemonz.... no BBQ fer a month!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


>












You tell em sista!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs!


 Git'em Qwwwuuueeenie!!!!!! Crack Dat Whip!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Theyz a handful I tell ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I need to come in here and smack some hineys!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Git'em Qwwwuuueeenie!!!!!! Crack Dat Whip!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Theyz a handful I tell ya.






Oh Yeaahhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 11, 2012)

Im lonely. Is there anyone here who is up for a game of Nekkid Twista????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Yeaahhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!





huntinstuff said:


> Im lonely. Is there anyone here who is up for a game of Nekkid Twista????



 Boyz will be boyz.


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boyz will be boyz.



How you doin sweet thang?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How you doin sweet thang?



I'm great!   How you is?


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm great!   How you is?



Im sexier than ever. Thanks fer askin.  

Now, you wanna twist or what?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Im sexier than ever. Thanks fer askin.
> 
> Now, you wanna twist or what?



Where is Quack?  We can have a 3 way twista match!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Im sexier than ever. Thanks fer askin.
> 
> Now, you wanna twist or what?





hdm03 said:


> Where is Quack?  We can have a 3 way twista match!






If yo waitin on me you're backin up, I'm already NEKKID!!!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If yo waitin on me you're backin up, I'm already NEKKID!!!!



Mmmmmmmmm.... He said backin up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ya'll skraighten up.

I'z da Queen today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll skraighten up.
> 
> I'z da Queen today.






Gotz room for one mo, ya wanna play ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

whats all this talk about fishin???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whats all this talk about fishin???


they just said they had plenty of worms but would take more.......


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they just said they had plenty of worms but would take more.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they just said they had plenty of worms but would take more.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> they just said they had plenty of worms but would take more.......



..........

happy place, happy place, happy place


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

taday...........is my fry-d

an im sssow happee


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

Bourban black and blue cheesburger with bacon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> taday...........is my fry-d
> 
> an im sssow happee



It's my Thursday and I can cry if I want to.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

Time for a nap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bourban black and blue cheesburger with bacon



DANG that sound good Mud!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Time for a nap



No nappin. You be DA KANG!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG that sound good Mud!



It was good, now i'm full as a tick


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No nappin. You be DA KANG!



Its good to be king
When you are the king you can take naps


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

10 menits an countin.... an i'l be off fer da weeken...

why do i get more excited about a long weekend than i do about a week uf vacation?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its good to be king
> When you are the king you can take naps



You not da kang no mo


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You not da kang no mo



are you the guiltea dawg?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You not da kang no mo


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 menits an countin.... an i'l be off fer da weeken...
> 
> why do i get more excited about a long weekend than i do about a week uf vacation?


Have a good weekend



hdm03 said:


> You not da kang no mo


yes, oh yes, i am.


blood on the ground said:


> are you the guiltea dawg?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2012)

im outahere.......i will see y'all later


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> are you the guiltea dawg?



Not me; it's usually that keebs; she can be a trouble maker sometimes


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im outahere.......i will see y'all later



enjoy yo weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

I wanna be Queen . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 10 menits an countin.... an i'l be off fer da weeken...
> 
> why do i get more excited about a long weekend than i do about a week uf vacation?


 I dunno, but I know what ya mean!


blood on the ground said:


> im outahere.......i will see y'all later





hdm03 said:


> Not me; it's usually that keebs; she can be a trouble maker sometimes


eh-eh, not me this time, I'm too busy to play today!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna be Queen . . .


 you already izzz!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im outahere.......i will see y'all later



Have a good un Blood!



hdm03 said:


> Not me; it's usually that keebs; she can be a trouble maker sometimes


I'm tellin.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna be Queen . . .


Have at it Big un.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna be Queen . . .



You are the dancing queen, young and sweet, only seventeen 
Dancing queen, feel the beat from the tambourine 
You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life 
See that girl, watch that scene, diggin' the dancing queen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You are the dancing queen, young and sweet, only seventeen
> Dancing queen, feel the beat from the tambourine
> You can dance, you can jive, having the time of your life
> See that girl, watch that scene, diggin' the dancing queen






I




feel





so






ALIVE !!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh, beer is GOOD with a shot 'o Crown . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, beer is GOOD with a shot 'o Crown . . .


just send me a double, gawd what a DAY!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good afternoon fine people of the interwebz!
Long case at work but everything went well.
Came home to find the remaining two zebras still alive. Went ahead and put two Platys in to get back to the number i wanted to cycle the tank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good afternoon fine people of the interwebz!
> Long case at work but everything went well.
> Came home to find the remaining two zebras still alive. Went ahead and put two Platys in to get back to the number i wanted to cycle the tank.





"zebra's and Platypus" , you got a zoo, or a bamaquarium??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good afternoon fine people of the interwebz!
> Long case at work but everything went well.
> Came home to find the remaining two zebras still alive. Went ahead and put two Platys in to get back to the number i wanted to cycle the tank.



Pics of the quariam man


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "zebra's and Platypus" , you got a zoo, or a bamaquarium??


Big dreams and a small budget, Bro. 
GSU is just murderizing my wallet. 


mudracing101 said:


> Pics of the quariam man


I can't on this borrowed puter. 
As soon as my puter gets out of the shop, I'll post some pic's. Still got over 4000 trailcam pic's to look at from the last two months too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Big dreams and a small budget, Bro.
> GSU is just murderizing my wallet.
> 
> I can't on this borrowed puter.
> As soon as my puter gets out of the shop, I'll post some pic's. Still got over 4000 trailcam pic's to look at from the last two months too!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 11, 2012)

It's about cold beer time


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2012)

DANG.......................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Big dreams and a small budget, Bro.
> GSU is just murderizing my wallet.
> 
> I can't on this borrowed puter.
> As soon as my puter gets out of the shop, I'll post some pic's. Still got over 4000 trailcam pic's to look at from the last two months too!





We need to get her a "bro" partial scholarship???  It can happen . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We need to get her a "bro" partial scholarship???  It can happen . . .



I love you, man.....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Bamer.....ya gotta kill a deer or hog by Thanksgivin.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, beer is GOOD with a shot 'o Crown . . .



beer, 101, repeat


Skynyrd blastin in the background


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bamer.....ya gotta kill a deer or hog by Thanksgivin.



I was planning to till you was dumb enough to bet Bubbette. Take pic's of that post facial haircut.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I was planning to till you was dumb enough to bet Bubbette. Take pic's of that post facial haircut.



Ya know bein spiteful won't make the late season good for ya 


I got faith in ya hoss  I jus ain sure why I took a onesided bet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2012)

What kinda bettin you heatherns doin in hyere?

Evenin errybuddy.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 11, 2012)

Wheeew! Lo country boil bout wore me out but was some fine grub. Hope everybody is fine as wine


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

Evenin folks....just got home. Long day in an attic adding can lights, poot fan/heater/light to a bathroom, etc.

 <-------Partaking in some stir fry wiff rice and sausake link, Dr'd up wiff some tabasco peppers.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

corned beef hash an peas


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> corned beef hash an peas



Ain't nuttin rong wiff dat!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2012)

Spare ribs and sour kraut in the crock pot tonight youngins.


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2012)

Home from werk at last .... long day.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't nuttin rong wiff dat!!







KyDawg said:


> Spare ribs and sour kraut in the crock pot tonight youngins.



Send ribs, hold rest


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Home from werk at last .... long day.



and to think how bad you wanted a job


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Spare ribs and sour kraut in the crock pot tonight youngins.



 Gonna smoke several racks tomorrow for a Family reunion Saturday



slip said:


> Home from werk at last .... long day.



Know what ya mean!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 11, 2012)

Slip

did you get those lights workin?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 11, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip
> 
> did you get those lights workin?



hes still here, so I bet ........................no


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> and to think how bad you wanted a job


Yeah i know .... still happy to have it but lawd i hate it some days.


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna smoke several racks tomorrow for a Family reunion Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Know what ya mean!!


 Hows the family, Jeff?


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip
> 
> did you get those lights workin?



Yesir and i didnt die/burn anything down either!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 11, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Spare ribs and sour kraut in the crock pot tonight youngins.



together??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


> and to think how bad you wanted a job





Hankus said:


> hes still here, so I bet ........................no





Give da young man a break.....he's tryin to chillax after a lonnng day 





slip said:


> Yeah i know .... still happy to have it but lawd i hate it some days.
> 
> Hows the family, Jeff?
> 
> ...



Doin fine, slip....everything ok yonder way with y'all??


----------



## blues brother (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder why I even look at this part of the forum???? 
But ifin yall will look at the last thread I started in the CAFE...you will see why I am here tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Wheeew! Lo country boil bout wore me out but was some fine grub. Hope everybody is fine as wine



I didn't get my invite..


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> together??



Yes with a little brown sugar and a chopped up apple. They are good but I like sour kraut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

blues brother said:


> I wonder why I even look at this part of the forum????
> But ifin yall will look at the last thread I started in the CAFE...you will see why I am here tonight.



I seed it.....I'm waitin on them pics of Giada too


----------



## blues brother (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I seed it.....I'm waitin on them pics of Giada too



Just remember....ifin you is rollin up a big ole fattie and ya think ya mighta over filled it....its just too late now to worry about it....just go on and finish it and fire that bad boy up!

Now back to Giada.... I had to add my own twist and fraid it was too much garlic....its gud....just too much garlic.


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Give da young man a break.....he's tryin to chillax after a lonnng day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doin good here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2012)

blues brother said:


> Just remember....ifin you is rollin up a big ole fattie and ya think ya mighta over filled it....its just too late now to worry about it....just go on and finish it and fire that bad boy up!
> 
> Now back to Giada.... I had to add my own twist and fraid it was too much garlic....its gud....just too much garlic.



 No sense in rollin a skinny fatty 

Spin it some more.....Dr. it up wiff some HOT sauce. Giada prolly wouldn't mind 



slip said:


> Doin good here.



Glad to hear, slip!! Tell Mom and Dad hello from Jag and I.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Mernin boys and girls. Man, sleep seems to be in short supply now days. Oh, and what happened to who around 3:45 this morning? Got woke up by the strangest dream I've ever had.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy POETS day.

Brunswick stew for supper last night and starting to contum......contim.....contenp........think about b'fast.

Drink and be merry until food hits the plate.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you MC and Gobblin.  I slept a couple of extra winks this morning and then I realized that I need a new battery installed in my watch today.  

Now I need some of that good coffee to get my rear in gear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Mornin EE & Gobblin..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Mornin gobble, EE, miglet.....lawd...bring on the coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

What up Timmay?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What up Timmay?



Nada.....on my 3rd day of time off and enjoying it.....Get to enjoy the mornings instead of rushing around


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mornin folks; Day Friday, Day Friday, YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2012)

Regards folks, and good luck tomorrow with the muzzloaders.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin folks; Day Friday, Day Friday, YAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY



Mornin sweetie...


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 12, 2012)

Mornin Folks.  It is FRIDAY.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Morning, somebody must of hit me in the head while i was sleeping.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin sweetie...





mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, somebody must of hit me in the head while i was sleeping.



You rolled outa bed again diynt ya. I done tole you to put your feet on da floor first, then stand up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning, somebody must of hit me in the head while i was sleeping.



Sorry, my elbows tend to fly when I'm rolling over.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm ready for this work thing to be over today so I can head to da woods!



Good morning folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> You rolled outa bed again diynt ya. I done tole you to put your feet on da floor first, then stand up





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, my elbows tend to fly when I'm rolling over.





Whats bad is when i woke up this mornin i went to rub my head and i got a small goose egg and it was bloody. Got up and looked in the mirror and looks like i knocked it pretty good. Trying to remember what the heck i did


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Mernin kids.....gonna smoke several slabs of ribs today for a family reuninon tomorrow @ High Falls!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Regards folks, and good luck tomorrow with the muzzloaders.



Bout time you showed back up.....weez been ponderin who the new resident grouch was gonna be.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....gonna smoke several slabs of ribs today for a family reuninon tomorrow @ High Falls!!



Mornin Jeffro, pics of the ribs


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Jeffro, pics of the ribs



Mornin Kevlar!! 10-4, problem is it'll have to be crappy cell phone pics, don't have a decent camera anymore and too many hospital bills, IRS, and stuff breakin all the time....rant over


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Crappie cell phone pics are better than no pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Crappie cell phone pics are better than no pics



Yessir, I just can't get'em to look like some of those in da cafe, whether they taste good or not!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 12, 2012)

Morning everyone.
Happy Friday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.
> Happy Friday.



Mornin Bob  ....you doin ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Kang!!!  

A'ight time to fire the smoker up!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

good lawd........... if the start of this day is any indication.......... I wanna hide the rest of the day!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

morning, peeps!
The good news is that tomorrow morning is opening day of Muzzleloader season! I'm also home alone. 
The bad news is that i lost another fish last night. Don't know if he was sick or just stupid. He was stuck in the water intake of the filter pump.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> The good news is that tomorrow morning is opening day of Muzzleloader season! I'm also home alone.
> The bad news is that i lost another fish last night. Don't know if he was sick or just stupid. He was stuck in the water intake of the filter pump.


 go with stupid, it takes the loss much easier........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> go with stupid, it takes the loss much easier........



even my fish get my luck, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> even my fish get my luck, huh?


 that's how it runs with me too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> go with stupid, it takes the loss much easier........





Light bulb just come on. I'm sitting here tying to figure out how i got a cut on my head . I was filling in holes in the yard and spraying for ants when i look back and see Bubba (my dumb dog) fixing to start digging what i just covered up. I went to pop him with the sprayer wand and run into the stupid bird feeder my wife hung in the oak tree. I guess i was so mad at him digging that i didnt realize how hard i hit my head till i scratched it this morning. I guess i showed him And who hangs bird feeders head high


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> The good news is that tomorrow morning is opening day of Muzzleloader season! I'm also home alone.
> The bad news is that i lost another fish last night. Don't know if he was sick or just stupid. He was stuck in the water intake of the filter pump.



He was depressed and just couldn't take the restrictive confinement anymore and took drastic measures to end it all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2012)

Headed to Gibson to meet a fellow GONer !!!  He's a big dwag fan . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Light bulb just come on. I'm sitting here tying to figure out how i got a cut on my head . I was filling in holes in the yard and spraying for ants when i look back and see Bubba (my dumb dog) fixing to start digging what i just covered up. I went to pop him with the sprayer wand and run into the stupid bird feeder my wife hung in the oak tree. I guess i was so mad at him digging that i didnt realize how hard i hit my head till i scratched it this morning. I guess i showed him And who hangs bird feeders head high


 only you Mud, only you!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was depressed and just couldn't take the restrictive confinement anymore and took drastic measures to end it all.


 Nu-uh, he was trying to get out to find Nemo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Gibson to meet a fellow GONer !!!  He's a big dwag fan . . .



That sounds kinky


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to Gibson to meet a fellow GONer !!!  He's a big dwag fan . . .


I thought bamers & dawgs got along???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought bamers & dawgs got along???????



You get that hay unloaded last night


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You get that hay unloaded last night


 yep, all ten rolls at one time, nothing run over or anything, now, to get it neatly lined up where it belongs & covered............ gosh, wish I had friends with muscles nearby..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Got a new troll,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean chew toy over in the PF..


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep, all ten rolls at one time, nothing run over or anything, now, to get it neatly lined up where it belongs & covered............ gosh, wish I had friends with muscles nearby..............



 I bet


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Well i hear the Whistle, lets go eat a bean.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 12, 2012)

Man I am getting ripped a new one in the PF   This Shane guy is relentless.   
Y'all have a great weekend.  I have to move my sons stuff to North Carolina.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well i hear the Whistle, lets go eat a bean.


Boss let ME fix hamburgers & grill'em for the board meeting........... they taste ok!!!!!!!!!!  AND are grilled good enough, that grill was tooooo big for me!!


pstrahin said:


> Y'all have a great weekend.  I have to move my sons stuff to North Carolina.


 safe travels!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Fried cheekun from Bojangles's


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Well look at me!  KANG


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got a new troll,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,I mean chew toy over in the PF..



It looks like you have a new friend in there


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 thread killer!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> It looks like you have a new friend in there



don't be  at this developing friendship.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Mudrooooo!  Slathered down wiff Mustard, rubbed 'em down real good, and she's chuggin along at about 225


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudrooooo!  Slathered down wiff Mustard, rubbed 'em down real good, and she's chuggin along at about 225



Good god almighty; that is going to be good!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

can you say "mega burger"!??!  I didn't poison any one either!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Good god almighty; that is going to be good!



I hope so, never have rubbed them with mustard before, figgered I'd try it out. Gonna spritz'em wiff pineapple juice here a minute. 

If they ain't no good we'll still have about 4 doz chicken quarters to eat  Cuz is cookin them


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

my laptop won't come home till next week! 
The puter shop says the new processor fan came in but he "doubts" he can get to it till next week! 
 Anyway, Bubbette is taking a nap and i got to get my hunting stuff ready for the am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can you say "mega burger"!??!  I didn't poison any one either!



MMMMMMMM.....I'm starvin now!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

<--------Bowl of stir fry and rice, drizzled wiff Dragon sauce!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> can you say "mega burger"!??!  I didn't poison any one either!



Now that's sexy


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Bowl of stir fry and rice, drizzled wiff Dragon sauce!!




I've been TOLD to stay away from chinese food.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <--------Bowl of stir fry and rice, drizzled wiff Dragon sauce!!




You eating a rate runch


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been TOLD to stay away from chinese food.



That sucks......just tell'em it's Cajun!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Now that's sexy


 I figured you'd like that!


rhbama3 said:


> I've been TOLD to stay away from chinese food.


 Oh no, ain't no way I could do that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You eating a rate runch



10-4, brekfus was late!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Quiet for a Friday!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

Had a day off so loaded up to the range and shot my flintlock for the first time ... dont think im ready to hunt with it for MZ season but it sure was fun. It being a brand new gun, and me being a brand new flint shooter ... dont wanna push the issue and wound a deer. Kinda hard getting yer self used to and ready for a small explosion inches from your eye ball a split second _before_ the shot even goes off, and keeping aim through it.

I am gunna kill a deer with it this season though, or at least give it a real good try.





Hows yall is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

slip said:


> Had a day off so loaded up to the range and shot my flintlock for the first time ... dont think im ready to hunt with it for MZ season but it sure was fun. It being a brand new gun, and me being a brand new flint shooter ... dont wanna push the issue and wound a deer. Kinda hard getting yer self used to and ready for a small explosion inches from your eye ball a split second _before_ the shot even goes off, and keeping aim through it.
> 
> I am gunna kill a deer with it this season though, or at least give it a real good try.
> 
> ...



 Purty good, slip.....just waiting on a visitor I haven't seen in a while!

Get on in the woods with that thing, I felt the same way about wounding one with my bow 1st time I went to da woods with it. Killed a doe that day. Had a pie pan hole to shoot through and nailed her!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quiet for a Friday!


 ain't it though??


slip said:


> Had a day off so loaded up to the range and shot my flintlock for the first time ... dont think im ready to hunt with it for MZ season but it sure was fun. It being a brand new gun, and me being a brand new flint shooter ... dont wanna push the issue and wound a deer. Kinda hard getting yer self used to and ready for a small explosion inches from your eye ball a split second _before_ the shot even goes off, and keeping aim through it.
> 
> I am gunna kill a deer with it this season though, or at least give it a real good try.
> 
> ...


 I don't think I could do it, but something tell's me YOU are gonna get ya one with it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good, slip.....just waiting on a visitor I haven't seen in a while!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

It worked out real good too, there was a bunch of old timers there that helped me out a little and gave me good advice.

Jeff, you might be right ... just need to get out there with it and dont think on it too much, just squeeze that trigger.
I know my limits with it, and wont take crazy shots.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudrooooo!  Slathered down wiff Mustard, rubbed 'em down real good, and she's chuggin along at about 225


Awesome lookin good


Keebs said:


> can you say "mega burger"!??!  I didn't poison any one either!



That would work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



It is Friday are you pushing off early?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 I know, I know........... your *cardboardcookie* is in the mail for being the winning poster............


mudracing101 said:


> Awesome lookin good
> 
> 
> That would work


a couple those work for rolling hay bales around?????????
actually, I am going to attempt a fatty this weekend, is that tempting enough??????????????


gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday are you pushing off early?


 no, got the office by myself and it is sssllllooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> actually, I am going to attempt a fatty this weekend, is that tempting enough??????????????



 Wait.........you talkin bout me or that rolled bacon thing a jiggy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait.........you talkin bout me or that rolled bacon thing a jiggy


 yes...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't it though??
> 
> I don't think I could do it, but something tell's me YOU are gonna get ya one with it!



Been tryin to lure you out all day  



Keebs said:


>



Brudder Bob's comin by!!  



slip said:


> It worked out real good too, there was a bunch of old timers there that helped me out a little and gave me good advice.
> 
> Jeff, you might be right ... just need to get out there with it and dont think on it too much, just squeeze that trigger.
> I know my limits with it, and wont take crazy shots.



Y ou can do it!!! Pretend it's the enemy. 



mudracing101 said:


> Awesome lookin good
> 
> 
> That would work



We'll see!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

I will be da KANG until we reach 2,000,000 post


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Been tryin to lure you out all day
> Brudder Bob's comin by!!


1st part of the day was hectic as all get out, this afternoon it went from slow to down right miserable slow!
 Do you two have a chaperone on hand?!??!


hdm03 said:


> I will be da KANG until we reach 2,000,000 post


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 1st part of the day was hectic as all get out, this afternoon it went from slow to down right miserable slow!
> Do you two have a chaperone on hand?!??!



The Jag!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag!!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 12, 2012)

Evenin' time peoples!
Been on top of the power plant today. More repelling.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Evenin' time peoples!
> Been on top of the power plant today. More repelling.


 what? no head cam shots?? Who has been (not) teaching you the ropes around this place?!?! Pictures Man, this bunch demands pictures............ or it nevah happened!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2012)

Da KANG is headin to da woods!

Ya'll have a good weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Da KANG is headin to da woods!
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend!


 Good Luck!!
~sigh~ I guess I'm going to go roll hay bales ......... sure wish Mattybadboy was still around..................

Muuuud, c'mon, lets goooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Got the muzzlestuffer clean and shiny, got the possibles bag loaded, and gonna make crawfish and Andouille sausage for supper.
Man, i sure hate it for the hog or Doe thats about to receive a 385 gr. Maxi-ball tomorrow morning.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2012)

Another stabbin' in the Warwoman community !! Don't think this one is/did make it !! Them people are crazy down there !!! I try to warn folks about the warwoman creek/earls ford area !!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.41nbc.com/news/local-new...led-at-telfair-county-state-prison-identified

Prayers for the family of the slain officer.

 What a horrible way to die. Prisons should be locked down 24/7/365. 


My son reported to the prison this morning to turn in his physical. He was starting there on the 16th, and found the prison in lock down. A real wake up call for him. For now he has postponed starting in hopes of getting hired at Dodge prison. Hopefully some what calmer there. His friend that he grew up with was the first on the scene and had to incapacitate (for lack of a better word) the inmate. I cant imagine a 19 year kid fresh out of high school having to learn to cope with this.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> http://www.41nbc.com/news/local-new...led-at-telfair-county-state-prison-identified
> 
> Prayers for the family of the slain officer.
> 
> ...



 A guy I grew up with lacked 2 yrs retireing and had to give to up. Said he don't loose his time iffin he decides to go back to the state.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## crappiedex (Oct 12, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> A guy I grew up with lacked 2 yrs retireing and had to give to up. Said he don't loose his time iffin he decides to go back to the state.



Iffin it were me it would be with the DOT not the prison


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Whassup peeps.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassup peeps.



WHAAAAZZZZZZZ UPPPP


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> WHAAAAZZZZZZZ UPPPP



I be woe out. How bout you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2012)

Doooooooooooooods, buddy of mine gave me a cooler FULL of Elk back strap and ground !!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooooooooods, buddy of mine gave me a cooler FULL of Elk back strap and ground !!!!!



Lucky dawg...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooooooooods, buddy of mine gave me a cooler FULL of Elk back strap and ground !!!!!



Tell the truth you got em out your neighbors pen didnt ya 

when ya lighting the grill ?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I be woe out. How bout you?



Right as rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Tell the truth you got em out your neighbors pen didnt ya
> 
> when ya lighting the grill ?



Partay at Quacks this weekend...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Tell the truth you got em out your neighbors pen didnt ya
> 
> when ya lighting the grill ?







Mebbe . . . he was a lil one, still had spots.  Was able to chunk him ova da fence . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe . . . he was a lil one, still had spots.  Was able to chunk him ova da fence . . .




Congrats, Bro!
You got some of the finest meat around! Straps are awesome grilled as medallions wrapped with bacon, and that ground will be good for everything!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats, Bro!
> You got some of the finest meat around! Straps are awesome grilled as medallions wrapped with bacon, and that ground will be good for everything!





Haven't eaten elk in about 10 yrs, I LOVE deer meat, but Elk is da bomb !!!!


Came from a Dawg fan on here that I met for dinner, super nice guy and I really love his meat ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't eaten elk in about 10 yrs, I LOVE deer meat, but Elk is da bomb !!!!
> 
> 
> Came from a Dawg fan on here that I met for dinner, super nice guy and I really love his meat ....



You coulda phrased that a little better, ya know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't eaten elk in about 10 yrs, I LOVE deer meat, but Elk is da bomb !!!!
> 
> 
> Came from a Dawg fan on here that I met for dinner, super nice guy and I really love his meat ....



ummm.........yeah.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You coulda phrased that a little better, ya know.





rhbama3 said:


> ummm.........yeah.






Jealousy is a turrbile thang  . . .




I gotz da MEAT !!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealousy is a turrbile thang  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you're workin this weekend too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got the truck loaded for tomorrow morning, and the andouille/crawfish jambalaya is simmering.
My house smells some kinda good right now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, but you're workin this weekend too.






As always, I'm kinda curious, how do you know my schedule, you been tawkin to Dawn AGAIN????


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassup peeps.



What is a "peep" ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As always, I'm kinda curious, how do you know my schedule, you been tawkin to Dawn AGAIN????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As always, I'm kinda curious, how do you know my schedule, you been tawkin to Dawn AGAIN????



She likes to talk. I talk to her all the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooooooooods, buddy of mine gave me a cooler FULL of Elk back strap and ground !!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lucky dawg...



X10.....Love me some elk!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't eaten elk in about 10 yrs, I LOVE deer meat, but Elk is da bomb !!!!
> 
> 
> Came from a Dawg fan on here that I met for dinner, super nice guy and I really love his meat ....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You coulda phrased that a little better, ya know.





rhbama3 said:


> ummm.........yeah.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What is a "peep" ???



...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 12, 2012)

well.....potty mouth !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got the truck loaded for tomorrow morning, and the andouille/crawfish jambalaya is simmering.
> My house smells some kinda good right now!



   

Ribs are glazed wiff sauce and gettin ready to come off the smoker.....can't eat them til tomorrow. Well, I guess I need to test 'em!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 12, 2012)

Think beer an bed'll set it off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> well.....potty mouth !!






Jeff C. said:


> Ribs are glazed wiff sauce and gettin ready to come off the smoker.....can't eat them til tomorrow. Well, I guess I need to test 'em!!






Hankus said:


> Think beer an bed'll set it off


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> What is a "peep" ???



ebonics for "people". We got soul tonight. 
I'll try to use the word Homey at some point tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think beer an bed'll set it off



Consumed a couple and got sleepy, now that I've eaten supper......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ebonics for "people". We got soul tonight.
> I'll try to use the word Homey at some point tonight.



Werd....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ebonics for "people". We got soul tonight.
> I'll try to use the word Homey at some point tonight.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Werd....



Fo shizzle......ya knowhaumsayinn!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fo shizzle......ya knowhaumsayinn!


Trudat, trudat.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> http://www.41nbc.com/news/local-new...led-at-telfair-county-state-prison-identified
> 
> Prayers for the family of the slain officer.
> 
> ...


Too sad......... don't know how far you are but Abbeville (Wilcox county) is always looking too, I don't *think* it is "high security" but it DOES take special people to work them, just like all the other jobs around......... not everyone can drive a school bus nor be a secretary nor work retail sales, ya know?


Turkeypaw said:


>


TPAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooooooooods, buddy of mine gave me a cooler FULL of Elk back strap and ground !!!!!


 special?? save me some????????


Hooked On Quack said:


> I really love his meat ....


DAng BIGN........... gawd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

The Jambalaya was awesome! I even got enough left over for the Bama game tomorrow afternoon. 

Hunting tomorrow and not a rain cloud within 200 miles. Oughta be a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The Jambalaya was awesome! I even got enough left over for the Bama game tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Hunting tomorrow and _*not a rain cloud within 200 miles.*_ Oughta be a good weekend.


 quit jinxing us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

PB&J wiff Muscidine jelly...Somebody slap me









Actually, dont.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

Think imma go make another one...








No,
You cant have any.

I knew you was gunna ask.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Come on sunrise!!!!!
I got a 50cal that needs to be used!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

slip said:


> PB&J wiff Muscidine jelly...Somebody slap me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well SNAP you really messed me up on that'um!


slip said:


> Think imma go make another one...
> No,
> You cant have any.
> 
> I knew you was gunna ask.


 You're a MIND READER now?????????


rhbama3 said:


> Come on sunrise!!!!!
> I got a 50cal that needs to be used!


 watching the radar.................. git'em Wobert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Well SNAP you really messed me up on that'um!
> 
> You're a MIND READER now?????????
> 
> watching the radar.................. git'em Wobert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2012)

I kow its Firday JC, but it is getting kinda late dont you think?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 12, 2012)

Slip,
prime the pan aim at a target .pull the trigger while keeping your focus on front sight and target. Focus thru the spark and flash, see the sight picture long after you pull the trigger.

Train yourself to continue to aim thru the trigger pull, flash,bang.

Even with a modern rifle a focused shooter will see the muzzle flash thru the scope. It is called follow thru.
Good luck with the smoke pole!!! 
Me i am going dove shootin or maybe shootin at tomorrow AM. Then to the farm to look at deer walking around.

Bammer you got any minners living in the indoor pond yet?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


well?? any broke bones? pulled muscles???


KyDawg said:


> I kow its Firday JC, but it is getting kinda late dont you think?


 It's ok darlin', we'll let'em stay up a *little* bit later tonight........ howudoin? what's your poison?


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip,
> prime the pan aim at a target .pull the trigger while keeping your focus on front sight and target. Focus thru the spark and flash, see the sight picture long after you pull the trigger.
> 
> Train yourself to continue to aim thru the trigger pull, flash,bang.
> ...




One of the old timers i was talking to said a flintlock will make you a good shooter because you have to learn the follow thru, and that skill will carry over to all guns.

Its just taking me a little while to get over it. But then again, i've only shot a flinter 15-20 times in my life, if that. 

Gotta be patient with my self. Im loving it though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well?? any broke bones? pulled muscles???
> 
> It's ok darlin', we'll let'em stay up a *little* bit later tonight........ howudoin? what's your poison?



Just sitting around sipping a warm brandy waiting on my first Grand Daughter to arrive.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

slip said:


> One of the old timers i was talking to said a flintlock will make you a good shooter because you have to learn the follow thru, and that skill will carry over to all guns.
> 
> Its just taking me a little while to get over it. But then again, i've only shot a flinter 15-20 times in my life, if that.
> 
> Gotta be patient with my self. Im loving it though.


Cody, I PROMISE you, if I know anyone that can "DO THIS" it is you!!  Git to it & fill your freezer, then work on mine!
Ok, Izz outta here ..........for now............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just sitting around sipping a warm brandy waiting on my first Grand Daughter to arrive.


'bout had my fill of "Wiser"...gotta go find some supper..... I have 'bout 5 month's before my first grandchild arrives, we'll compare stories more then......Congrats!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 12, 2012)

It will make you a better shooter. It is amazing how much time difference the flinter has compared to the fast locktime of a modern rifle.
Shoot a few shots with a 22 at a target then grab and fire the flintlock, if you do not follow thru the shot may be a foot off.

Let the barrel lay in your left hand the forward weight will stableize the gun and will be easier to stay on target.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'bout had my fill of "Wiser"...gotta go find some supper..... I have 'bout 5 month's before my first grandchild arrives, we'll compare stories more then......Congrats![/QUO
> 
> Got me two fine Grand sons but this be my first girl. I am frying up the last of that bacon in my Avatar, with some taters and eggs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Slip,
> prime the pan aim at a target .pull the trigger while keeping your focus on front sight and target. Focus thru the spark and flash, see the sight picture long after you pull the trigger.
> 
> Train yourself to continue to aim thru the trigger pull, flash,bang.
> ...



Good advice from Bro Rat, Slip!
I have a Thompson Renegade percussion cap that might as well be  a flintlock. When i pulled the trigger, i never knew if it would fire instantly, 1,2,3 seconds later, or not at all. Dadblame humidity  wreaked havoc on percussion caps.
Now i use a CVA Hunterbolt 50 cal that uses shotgun primers. No misfires yet!
 As far as the fish..... I bought 4 zebra danio's the day after setting up the tank. One was dead when we got home, one died an hour later, and one was dead the next day. I bought two orange platys and they are keeping the zebra company. Plan to add two more specimens every two weeks or so till stocked. The plants are growing like gangbusters already. I'm still looking for a perfect chunk of driftwood to be the centerpiece. One with lots of holes and odd shaped.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just sitting around sipping a warm brandy waiting on my first Grand Daughter to arrive.


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Just sitting around sipping a warm brandy waiting on my first Grand Daughter to arrive.





Keebs said:


> Cody, I PROMISE you, if I know anyone that can "DO THIS" it is you!!  Git to it & fill your freezer, then work on mine!
> Ok, Izz outta here ..........for now............



Seriously though ... i may be able to help you with some deer meat this year iffn things go as planned.


As if things ever go as planned.


rhbama3 said:


> Good advice from Bro Rat, Slip!
> I have a Thompson Renegade percussion cap that might as well be  a flintlock. When i pulled the trigger, i never knew if it would fire instantly, 1,2,3 seconds later, or not at all. Dadblame humidity  wreaked havoc on percussion caps.
> Now i use a CVA Hunterbolt 50 cal that uses shotgun primers. No misfires yet!
> As far as the fish..... I bought 4 zebra danio's the day after setting up the tank. One was dead when we got home, one died an hour later, and one was dead the next day. I bought two orange platys and they are keeping the zebra company. Plan to add two more specimens every two weeks or so till stocked. The plants are growing like gangbusters already. I'm still looking for a perfect chunk of driftwood to be the centerpiece. One with lots of holes and odd shaped.



Tons of good advice have come from this fourm and helped me out since i've been here. TONS. Heck, thinking back a little right now, i probably wouldnt even have a flintlock, be into primitive skills or even turkey hunt if it wasnt for this fourm and the advice given here. Probably would have given up from all of the little frustrations long ago if it wasnt for all of yall here helping to keep me in the game. Gotta love this place and the people that make it what it is.



Work wants me in early ... time to hit the hay


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome to the weekend.   :weeeeeeee:


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep, when havin fun refer to yerself an other people


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

Wait, what?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2012)

Gobblin, Hankus, and MC, the weekend is upon us for sure.  I got an early start yesterday afternoon and I went to the country and pulled the cards from the cams and when I got home and starting reviewing pics, I couldn't believe what went on during the past week.  There were deer everywhere and for the first time this year, they were traveling at all hours of the day and night.  Got lots of photos of does and nice bucks feeding during the middle of the day as well.   The rut is already taking place too.   

Got to get ready to go to Statesboro today for the GSU football game.  Today is MILITARY APPRECIATION DAY at GSU and it will be a special day for sure.  Looking forward to enjoying the tail-gating and also a catered lunch of BBQ and all of the trimmings that is being furnished to about 600-700 ROTC recruits from around the state of Georgia.  I promise you if these activities don't make your heart feel proud, then you just don't have a heart.  I offer a special THANK YOU TO ALL OF OUR MILITARY especially during this exciting weekend.  Also looking forward to seeing the Black Knights performance today in their delivery of the "Game Ball" for this game and their special uniforms for this delivery as well.  And I always look forward to "FREEDOM", the GSU eagle mascot who makes a flight around the stadium before the start of each game.  That really gets your heart pumping too.

Thank You to the GSU ROTC DEPARTMENT for inviting me to participate in this special weekend event.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep, when havin fun refer to yerself an other people





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait, what?



Yes MC I think Hankus is still into Friday night or started early today.  

Well EE honk twice as you pass the Hwy 11 exit so I will know it was you.  Safe travels and enjoy the day.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 13, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Another stabbin' in the Warwoman community !! Don't think this one is/did make it !! Them people are crazy down there !!! I try to warn folks about the warwoman creek/earls ford area !!!



Yep.....Just as I figured !! Details (sketchy) at accessnothgeorgia


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Mernin peeps.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Live from stewart county!
Got a little wind but its blowing the right way. Sitting on timmays hog killing spot. Got the whole lease to myself today. The foodplot has been planted and the feeder is right in the middle. Time for a jawbreaker.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

In case you ever wondered if a coyote can see hunter orange, the answer is yes. Never saw him till he started running back down the road. 
Hogs have rooted the heck out of this foodplot.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from stewart county!
> Got a little wind but its blowing the right way. Sitting on timmays hog killing spot. Got the whole lease to myself today. The foodplot has been planted and the feeder is right in the middle. Time for a jawbreaker.



Bust em' up bama


----------



## Tag-a-long (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin peeps.....





rhbama3 said:


> Live from stewart county!
> Got a little wind but its blowing the right way. Sitting on timmays hog killing spot. Got the whole lease to myself today. The foodplot has been planted and the feeder is right in the middle. Time for a jawbreaker.



Morning fellas! We ain't got coffee this morning??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Feeder went off at 0747. Wind is killing me. Can't hear anything in woods except tree noises.
Drank two cups on the way here, tagbabe! Keurig needs more water.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 13, 2012)

Mornin Bama... Good luck with the hunt.  I'm fixin to head down town ATL, to pic up the MIL. Maybe I need to take a smoke pole with me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning fellas! We ain't got coffee this morning??



Ummmmm... sorry I drank it all....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2012)

Mornin folks, no deer activity yet, sure wish it was turkey season...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2012)

Mornin folks!! 
Good luck to those in the woods pursuing game today. Gotta go with MizT to deliver a cake, pickup a rental car for travel Sunday, and then head to High Falls for a family reunion today!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!!
> Good luck to those in the woods pursuing game today. Gotta go with MizT to deliver a cake, pickup a rental car for travel Sunday, and then head to High Falls for a family reunion today!!



Busy, busy, busy..... Mernin JC


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin folks, no deer activity yet, sure wish it was turkey season...lol



Geez, at least you see something. Other than crows in the distance, I haven't seen a squirrel. Dove or anything but that yote right at daylight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

This is gonna be a looooooong and boring day at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Busy, busy, busy..... Mernin JC



Mornin Timmay!! 

Just this mornin, once we get all this done and get down there we'll shift gears and chillax. Gonna camp down there this evenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be a looooooong and boring day at work.



You need a TV fo some college football....

Mornin Hoss!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't wait til that LSU-SC game tonight, should be interesting....or not!!

Take care y'all


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Timmay!!
> 
> Just this mornin, once we get all this done and get down there we'll shift gears and chillax. Gonna camp down there this evenin.



Picked a Great weekend to camp......the cool early mornings are awesome!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You need a TV fo some college football....
> 
> Mornin Hoss!!






My bro's farm isn't but 7 miles from my office, might have to ease on down there . . .


Have a good one Chief, and tell Jag I said hey, and give Mz Teri a pinch from me !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

I shoulda stayed in bed. Gonna give it another hour and then I'm outta here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I shoulda stayed in bed. Gonna give it another hour and then I'm outta here!



Nothing at all??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2012)

Just made the lil one mad at me...made her pass a button buck...lol, she is ticked. Dang deer was 5 steps from the stand


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Ya know that feeling when you take so much lip off a fool, till youre not even mad about it anymore? Yea thats this guy right now.  geeesh

Why so quiet, erybody thats not working must be outdoors.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Ya know that feeling when you take so much lip off a fool, till youre not even mad about it anymore? Yea thats this guy right now.  geeesh
> 
> Why so quiet, erybody thats not working must be outdoors.



Whatchu talkin about


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh nuttin, same ol ignorance. blah blah blah

Sooo... no blood spilt? Whats the lil blood shooting?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

Bored to death with 7 mo hrs to go . . .


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored to death with 7 mo hrs to go . . .



Shoot dog, 18 more fo me  dats the plan. R U on 272 or 24?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Shoot dog, 18 more fo me  dats the plan. R U on 272 or 24?





Ya lost me ???


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya lost me ???



What road is your place of employment located? you sad u was close to the farm.

I got boout 18 hrs left on the card for this shift.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

I think its a fine day to stay home and watch foobaw. I sat till 10:45 this morning and didn't see anything but a coyote.
May try behind the camp in the morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> What road is your place of employment located? you sad u was close to the farm.
> 
> I got boout 18 hrs left on the card for this shift.






Ohhhhhhhh, hwy 24, right across the road from Barksdale's store !!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, hwy 24, right across the road from Barksdale's store !!



 Ohhh, buffalo hole


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Ohhh, buffalo hole






Yep, Buffalo China !!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

Fatty is on da grill, peanuts is a boiling, fish is thawing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Fatty is on da grill, peanuts is a boiling, fish is thawing.






Cooked my last batch of Crappie filets Thursday night !!


How'd the peanuts turn out at FPG, Hardy Bro's are hard to beat ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooked my last batch of Crappie filets Thursday night !!
> 
> 
> How'd the peanuts turn out at FPG, Hardy Bro's are hard to beat ???



I've already told my brother in law to be prepared, cause we gonna be crappie fishing most of March!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've already told my brother in law to be prepared, cause we gonna be crappie fishing most of March!





What about yo Quack in law ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What about yo Quack in law ????



ain't quite figured out these Georgia floppies. Wanna go to Bama for a few days in March?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Fatty is on da grill, peanuts is a boiling, fish is thawing.



Where's my invite???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't quite figured out these Georgia floppies. Wanna go to Bama for a few days in March?





Sure !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

Colin made the cut to go to the Varsity Regional Meet next Thursday. The coach can only carry seven runners and we already have five on the Varsity boys team, and three JV runners were competing for those two slots. He beat out one other runner to make the cut, and on top of it, the Boys Varisty Team took 2nd place today.... WOOT!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2012)

Buffalo hawt wangs aint bad!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

Y'all see that video BreamRaper put up? Don't mess wif Gramma...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

Good deal for lil Mig!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cooked my last batch of Crappie filets Thursday night !!
> 
> 
> How'd the peanuts turn out at FPG, Hardy Bro's are hard to beat ???



They be so good 



rhbama3 said:


> ain't quite figured out these Georgia floppies. Wanna go to Bama for a few days in March?



Ahem, me too, me too



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my invite???



Right here brother come on down 

Congrats to Collin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my invite???





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure !!





crappiedex said:


> They be so good
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna need a bigger boat.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Colin made the cut to go to the Varsity Regional Meet next Thursday. The coach can only carry seven runners and we already have five on the Varsity boys team, and three JV runners were competing for those two slots. He beat out one other runner to make the cut, and on top of it, the Boys Varisty Team took 2nd place today.... WOOT!!!
> 
> View attachment 692848


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna need a bigger boat.....



Take Crappiedex's boat when y'all go out. His rod holders are rigged up to hold about 85 poles...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take Crappiedex's boat when y'all go out. His rod holders are rigged up to hold about 85 poles...



Spider rigs are illegal in Bama. Afraid he's gonna have to learn how to shoot a jig underneath a dock.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna need a bigger boat.....



Thats called a yacht  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take Crappiedex's boat when y'all go out. His rod holders are rigged up to hold about 85 poles...



Yea but ya got to actually put em in there and not in the lake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats called a yacht
> 
> 
> 
> Yea but ya got to actually put em in there and not in the lake


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Spider rigs are illegal in Bama. Afraid he's gonna have to learn how to shoot a jig underneath a dock.



Come on up here. I'll show ya how to get deep under there. Two custom shooting rods stay in the boat all the time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Come on up here. I'll show ya how to get deep under there. Two custom shooting rods stay in the boat all the time



Is that what the Spider Man rig was for?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Come on up here. I'll show ya how to get deep under there. Two custom shooting rods stay in the boat all the time



where is "up here"?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats to mini Miglet !!!! 







shhhhhh, i'ma gonna neak outta here . . .


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that what the Spider Man rig was for?



Your suppuse to wisper that 



rhbama3 said:


> where is "up here"?



 I live in Dexter. I am 1 hour from Sinclair and Blackshear.   1.5 hr from Oconee. Good spot to live if ya like to fish different lakes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW. This Alabama game is my kinda football. John Madden would LOVE it! 

woops...............wrong forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW. This Alabama game is my kinda football. John Madden would LOVE it!
> 
> woops...............wrong forum.



Pouring rain. Like watchin a mass greased pig catchin contest..


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 13, 2012)

The idgits ain't listen about leaf lookin season being canceled !! Seen one idgit with a GON sticker on a white Tundra, had his wife drivein' and bearin' a FSU lic plate !!! POTTY MOUTH  !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Your suppuse to wisper that
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Dexter. I am 1 hour from Sinclair and Blackshear.   1.5 hr from Oconee. Good spot to live if ya like to fish different lakes.



If i got the map correct, i thnk i drive right by you when I go to statesboro. Cordele to Cochran, to I-16 to statesboro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW. This Alabama game is my kinda football. John Madden would LOVE it!
> 
> woops...............wrong forum.


welcome to the Dark Side, Baby... 


greg_n_clayton said:


> The idgits ain't listen about leaf lookin season being canceled !! Seen one idgit with a GON sticker on a white Tundra, had his wife drivein' and bearin' a FSU lic plate !!! POTTY MOUTH  !!!



Well, i saw an asian dude stop on the side of the highway and take a pic of a rotten melon in a field, and another time, two cars stopped and took pics of pork rats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2012)

Its tooooooo hawt to be in dawoodz... plus i juss got stung on da arm by a yellerjacket!!!


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If i got the map correct, i thnk i drive right by you when I go to statesboro. Cordele to Cochran, to I-16 to statesboro.



Drive right by my front door 

 
Well I'm stuffed as a tick. crappie,fatty, hush puppies, fries and slaw.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Its tooooooo hawt to be in dawoodz... plus i juss got stung on da arm by a yellerjacket!!!



The yellerjackets are angry at folks this year.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> The yellerjackets are angry at folks this year.......



i thought you was going to the concert tonight?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> WOW. This Alabama game is my kinda football. John Madden would LOVE it!
> 
> woops...............wrong forum.





crappiedex said:


> Drive right by my front door
> 
> 
> Well I'm stuffed as a tick. crappie,fatty, hush puppies, fries and slaw.


 I thought I had THREEEEEE packs of bacon in the freezer.......... how many did I find????????? NONE!!!!!!!!
I am NOT happy right now!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i thought you was going to the concert tonight?



Dean's Double header lasted a little too long.......Not gonna pay the price for a full ticket just for one concert. Just gonna stay home and watch foosball


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought I had THREEEEEE packs of bacon in the freezer.......... how many did I find????????? NONE!!!!!!!!
> I am NOT happy right now!



you got a bacon thief over there?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dean's Double header lasted a little too long.......Not gonna pay the price for a full ticket just for one concert. Just gonna stay home and watch foosball



I hear ya. Gonna try the stand behind the camp in the morning. They didn't make a foodplot there like i was hoping, but there is still a lot of corn and tracks on the ground.
ampm was dead as a doornail. big pile of corn under the feeder. I reckon the smell of that 7 dusted seed is driving them off. Not necessarily a bad thing since the hogs don't look like they are messing with it much. What i thought was rooting this morning was just where the plow didnt quite break ground right.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudrooooo!  Slathered down wiff Mustard, rubbed 'em down real good, and she's chuggin along at about 225



That right der flung a craven up amungst me yesterday. Just pulled'em off and foiled them. Gonna be some fine eatin at da Cafe'356 tonight.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear ya. Gonna try the stand behind the camp in the morning. They didn't make a foodplot there like i was hoping, but there is still a lot of corn and tracks on the ground.
> ampm was dead as a doornail. big pile of corn under the feeder. I reckon the smell of that 7 dusted seed is driving them off. Not necessarily a bad thing since the hogs don't look like they are messing with it much. What i thought was rooting this morning was just where the plow didnt quite break ground right.



Yeah, I imagine all the planting activity and strange smelling seed has got them a little leary....Sho was hoping you would bust a few at your stand this morning, was at least a group of 10-15 come out on me when I sent the arra flying.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you got a bacon thief over there?


 "supposedly" we ate bacon & mater sammich's twice........ I am SOOOOO bummed right now, got EVERYTHING ready to try my first *real* fatty and no bacon, gaaawwwddd I'm tupid!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> That right der flung a craven up amungst me yesterday. Just pulled'em off and foiled them. Gonna be some fine eatin at da Cafe'356 tonight.


ain't happenin at Dulieville!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dean's Double header lasted a little too long.......Not gonna pay the price for a full ticket just for one concert. Just gonna stay home and watch foosball


I sure woulda liked to have been over there, sounded like an awesome venue!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "supposedly" we ate bacon & mater sammich's twice........ I am SOOOOO bummed right now, got EVERYTHING ready to try my first *real* fatty and no bacon, gaaawwwddd I'm tupid!



well...... eggs, mater, and toast wif jelly makes a good supper too.
Got the oven heating up for some hash rounds. Gonna need a snack for the LSU/USCe game!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ain't happenin at Dulieville!
> 
> I sure woulda liked to have been over there, sounded like an awesome venue!



Gonna try again tomorrow......Got a few decent bands left


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> "supposedly" we ate bacon & mater sammich's twice........ I am SOOOOO bummed right now, got EVERYTHING ready to try my first *real* fatty and no bacon, gaaawwwddd I'm tupid!



gotta hate when you lose your meat....sounds like you have a porkburglar runnin on the loose....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gonna try again tomorrow......Got a few decent bands left



well, no matter what happens tomorrow, I'm pulling the trigger. I hate trying to unscrew a bullet out of a loaded gun. Even with the primer pulled.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Gonna try again tomorrow......Got a few decent bands left


 keep me updated!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta hate when you lose your meat....sounds like you have a porkburglar runnin on the loose....


 no, I'm just 'tupid and didn't plan as good as I thought I had....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2012)

Colorado kooliad with peetza....that is all i got ta say!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, no matter what happens tomorrow, _*I'm pulling the trigger*_. I hate trying to unscrew a bullet out of a loaded gun. Even with the primer pulled.


 Go bamer, Go bamer!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Go bamer, Go bamer!



just one of the downsides to hunting with a muzzleloader. 
I hate having to clean that thing.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> just one of the downsides to hunting with a muzzleloader.
> I hate having to clean that thing.


I won't even try........... but I still wanna try a crossbow, but good goshahfriday, it's still too dang hot to hunt!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Colorado kooliad with peetza....that is all i got ta say!


Is that the same thang as "Hunch-Punch" here in south gawja?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, no matter what happens tomorrow, I'm pulling the trigger. I hate trying to unscrew a bullet out of a loaded gun. Even with the primer pulled.



How I did it with the old Hawken in KY,stepped out of the woods and shot the fire cannon off...sure was purdy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I won't even try........... but I still wanna try a crossbow, but good goshahfriday, it's still too dang hot to hunt!



only in the evening. This morning was quite nice. Didn't even turn on the thermacell.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Colorado kooliad with peetza....that is all i got ta say!


EWnDC.....dats all I gots ta say


Keebs said:


> I won't even try........... but I still wanna try a crossbow, but good goshahfriday, it's still too dang hot to hunt!



Gonna be huntin in yo back door next weekend


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> EWnDC.....dats all I gots ta say
> 
> 
> Gonna be huntin in yo back door next weekend


 git time between hunts HEAD DOWN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2012)

Man that was fun!!!


Got home late from work (Work sucked bad by the way, i hate saturdays working retail.) Tried to throw my stuff together quick but couldnt find my dang orange vest for the life of me which killed off some more time, had to stop at wally world to pick up a fresh one and hit the road .. got to the club and nobody was on the gas line i wanted, sweet.

Stalking down the line very slow and huntched over very low....going, going .. Bam there's a doe grazing on acorns on the woodline, at first she was about 100 yards or more, i kept stalking real slow and low to close the gap and she got suspicious twice, bounced off into the woods and came right back...Anyway, stalked her down to 60 or 70 yards before it became to dark to do any good. Had i been able to start earlier i may have had time to kill'er ... or had i just had my 30-06 she'd be dead.


I gotta drop one with this flintlock though, i gotta ....

Gunna try again i the AM and again in the PM...then its back to work.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

slip said:


> Man that was fun!!!
> 
> 
> Got home late from work (Work sucked bad by the way, i hate saturdays working retail.) Tried to throw my stuff together quick but couldnt find my dang orange vest for the life of me which killed off some more time, had to stop at wally world to pick up a fresh one and hit the road .. got to the club and nobody was on the gas line i wanted, sweet.
> ...


 Dang, I just KNEW you had one!!!  Great story, Cody, GO GIT'EM!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2012)

That is always how i hunt turkeys, by stalking and closeing the gap little by little and with the aid of calls ... but i've never been able to hunt deer like that much. Man, even though i didnt kill her it was almost as much fun as if i had.



Everybody at the club saw deer, the club pres shot at and missed one with his bow, pres's son shot at and missed one, and maybe hit another, they went to track it. Good way to start the season.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2012)

Purty good day for me an my ol man


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man :cheers



Dangit man.....You had a most EXCELLENT day....Congrats!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dangit man.....You had a most EXCELLENT day....Congrats!!!



Thanks man 

He drove down from 10rc for today I was sure happy it came off good


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dangit man.....You had a most EXCELLENT day....Congrats!!!




Man, I'd say!   That had to be fun.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man



Yesireeee, don't get no better'n that. Glad ya'll had some good time together. The meat just iceing in the cake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man



The three B's. Birds, Bass and Beer...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Man, I'd say!   That had to be fun.



Thanks 
Topwater an 16Ga kinda day, so heck yeah



Hornet22 said:


> Yesireeee, don't get no better'n that. Glad ya'll had some good time together. The meat just iceing in the cake.



Yessir 
The meats keep the wimmen folks off our backs tho


----------



## Hankus (Oct 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The three B's. Birds, Bass and Beer...







rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



You know, if you'en was half cajun a couple of birds and some of that fish would make a fine gumbo..


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man



Dang man, dont think it gets much better n that.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man


Niiiiice!!!!!


Hornet22 said:


> Yesireeee, don't get no better'n that. Glad ya'll had some good time together._* The meat just iceing in the cake*_.


 I like the way you put that!


Hankus said:


> The meats keep the wimmen folks off our backs tho


 I thought you LIKED it on your back?!?!?!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 13, 2012)

Howdy from the big house. Sho wish I was huntin instead of workin. Got to post from my phone. They monitor Internet use here 
How y'all is tonight?


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man



I hear ya little fellar.   Awesome day for sure


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2012)

Getting awful late youngins.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Getting awful late youngins.



trying to stay up and see how this LSU game plays out.
0515 is gonna be here awful soon though....


----------



## Self! (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to stay up and see how this LSU game plays out.
> 0515 is gonna be here awful soon though....




You must not have hunted today. I saw 15 out of range and ground checked the one that dared to cross the 50 yard marker.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to stay up and see how this LSU game plays out.
> 0515 is gonna be here awful soon though....



LSU beat dem chicks


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 13, 2012)

house fires waitin' till 9 oclock aint cool, jus gettin' back . Yep that means prob no sleepn.

Where erybody is? Passed out watchin da foosball?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> house fires waitin' till 9 oclock aint cool, jus gettin' back . Yep that means prob no sleepn.
> 
> Where erybody is? Passed out watchin da foosball?





Hankus said:


> Yep



Yep !!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, if you'en was half cajun a couple of birds and some of that fish would make a fine gumbo..



Ya know ya might be on ta somethin thair



slip said:


> Dang man, dont think it gets much better n that.



Thanks  (an it does get better, it jus costs more)



Keebs said:


> Niiiiice!!!!!
> 
> I like the way you put that!
> 
> I thought you LIKED it on your back?!?!?!



Yes.....well um.......thanks Keebs 



crappiedex said:


> I hear ya little fellar.   Awesome day for sure



Thanks  That was why I was booked up dude


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep !!



Mornin hossfly  How's it hangin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin hossfly  How's it hangin



Sumpins wrong wif my eyelids. They won't stay open fer some reason..


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sumpins wrong wif my eyelids. They won't stay open fer some reason..



Coffee, ya need coffee, hurry to the pot an get coffee, run Miglet run


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Coffee, ya need coffee, hurry to the pot an get coffee, run Miglet run



Werkin on da second cup. I must be immune to it's effects..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sumpins wrong wif my eyelids. They won't stay open fer some reason..



Needing liquid tuthpiks?  







morning hankus


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man






Most excellent neph !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

Mornin idjits...stayed up to late last night...i gots da one eye open deer hunt going on this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin idjits...stayed up to late last night...i gots da one eye open deer hunt going on this morning.



What kind of freaky deer is that?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What kind of freaky deer is that?



Lol...the deer are normal (well if you take away the fact they r in pauldin co) its me im worried about....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm ready for a little rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Mmmmm, fried egg and kuntray ham sammich !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm ready for a little rain.



Me 2...i smell in the air this morning.  When is it supposed to move in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Me 2...i smell in the air this morning.  When is it supposed to move in?



Prolly late tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

yawn.......smack, smack.
Well, i DID set the clock for this morning, but after the LSU game ended so late, i just rolled over and went back to sleep. Still got to drive back up to the lease and pick up my 4-wheeler and unload(shoot) the muzzlestuffer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn.......smack, smack.
> Well, i DID set the clock for this morning, but after the LSU game ended so late, i just rolled over and went back to sleep. Still got to drive back up to the lease and pick up my 4-wheeler and unload(shoot) the muzzlestuffer.



Dawged trouble loaders...i still shoot the traditional style hawkin and what a pain in the yinyang it is to clean!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Good Mernin' everyone


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dawged trouble loaders...i still shoot the traditional style hawkin and what a pain in the yinyang it is to clean!



Got one of them too but i got an inline mainly for that reason.
Not only was my Renegade difficult to clean, the last time i shot it, the hammer blew back and percussion cap shrapnel lodged in my cheek. That was it for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got one of them too but i got an inline mainly for that reason.
> Not only was my Renegade difficult to clean, the last time i shot it, the hammer blew back and percussion cap shrapnel lodged in my cheek. That was it for me.



Yikes....that aint good at all!!

Im about ta call it kwits for this high profile goat chase an go man the chain saw... cool cloudy days make for some good wood cuttin weather...if there is such a thang


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Yikes....that aint good at all!!
> 
> Im about ta call it kwits for this high profile goat chase an go man the chain saw... cool cloudy days make for some good wood cuttin weather...if there is such a thang



yeah, i got a wrecked kitchen, and an aquarium needs a partial water change.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2012)

Good Morning fellow drivelers.  

Had a great day yesterday at the GSU vs Wofford football game in Statesboro.  Enjoyed spending the time with my Daughter and Son-in-law, along with his Mother.  This was a wonderful way to showcase the "Military Appreciation Weekend" at GSU.

Got back home late last night in time to see the 4th quarter of LSU/USC football game.  Slept late this morning and now getting ready to go up to the country to eliminate a large wasp nest under one of my stands that I forgot to take care of on Friday afternoon.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning fellow drivelers.
> 
> Had a great day yesterday at the GSU vs Wofford football game in Statesboro.  Enjoyed spending the time with my Daughter and Son-in-law, along with his Mother.  This was a wonderful way to showcase the "Military Appreciation Weekend" at GSU.
> 
> Got back home late last night in time to see the 4th quarter of LSU/USC football game.  Slept late this morning and now getting ready to go up to the country to eliminate a large wasp nest under one of my stands that I forgot to take care of on Friday afternoon.



Have a good day EE, Be wary of the waspers!!! them critters are mean...... Hope you don't have to add your name to the list of GONr's that have been stung this year!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I'm tired already


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I'm tired already






I'm thinking nap time too . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking nap time too . . .





That was refreshing !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>










Mmmmmm, venison meat loaf, smashed taters, purple hull peas, and kone bread !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, venison meat loaf, smashed taters, purple hull peas, and kone bread !!!


 Trying to talk myself into getting "dressed for town" and going & get a pack of bacon to make that fattie........ I HATE going to town on the weekends!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Trying to talk myself into getting "dressed for town" and going & get a pack of bacon to make that fattie........ I HATE going to town on the weekends!





I betcha you're "slummin" around the house aintcha ???  




That's why we put a driveway alarm in to let us have enough time to put on some decent clothes !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I betcha you're "slummin" around the house aintcha ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you know me too well........... barefooted, shorts & a bathing suit top, may just throw on a t-shirt, flip flops, sunglasses & a hat & go.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you know me too well........... barefooted, shorts & a bathing suit top, may just throw on a t-shirt, flip flops, sunglasses & a hat & go.......





Pics please . . .



You'll fit right in with the WalMart crowd . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you know me too well........... barefooted, shorts & a bathing suit top, may just throw on a t-shirt, flip flops, sunglasses & a hat & go.......



church was a couple hours ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you know me too well........... barefooted, shorts & a bathing suit top, may just throw on a t-shirt, flip flops, sunglasses & a hat & go.......



thinking......thinking.......okay. Got it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking......thinking.......okay. Got it.






Back off Pookie . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

Beysball....i'd rather be fishin


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 14, 2012)

Them leaf lookers still ain't listenin' !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Them leaf lookers still ain't listenin' !!



I better hurry up and get up there..


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2012)

Freekin al-ergies I caint breeeeff or ake anything to elp me breeeeff...




AHHHHchu sniff sniff ARRGGHH aint no deer call i've heard before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

HOLY COW !!!!! Falcons pulled it off !!!! Whoooo Hooooo!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW !!!!! Falcons pulled it off !!!! Whoooo Hooooo!!!



I take it they won? 
Love the avatar, Bro! 
Okay, i've put off the road trip to Stewart County long enough. Bubbette and mini me just texted to let me know what a good afternoon they are having at Tybee Island. I'm poor again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Purty good day for me an my ol man



That's what I'm talkin bout!!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW !!!!! Falcons pulled it off !!!! Whoooo Hooooo!!!



Can't believe they pulled it off without going into OT!! 

See Y'all in a few days


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Them leaf lookers still ain't listenin' !!



I. Will make the post forum wide if your okay with a cookout and a fire at your house next weekend:


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I. Will make the post forum wide if your okay with a cookout and a fire at your house next weekend:



The woman that hangs around here has a fire in the pit every weekend night !! Always something on the grill r smoker !


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Can't say you're not consistent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Freekin al-ergies I caint breeeeff or ake anything to elp me breeeeff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You DO know that smokin da weed is allergic???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't say you're not consistent.



Well 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You DO know that smokin da weed is allergic???



Which one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> Which one






The one that makes you go cough, cough, ear . . .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The one that makes you go cough, cough, ear . . .



If yer ears cough...





...ya got the right one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I. Will make the post forum wide if your okay with a cookout and a fire at your house next weekend:



Blood, you gonna camp out wiff Greg n Clayton


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

You know that moment when........Ummmm, er.....Dang! forgot what I was gonna ask....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You know that moment when........Ummmm, er.....Dang! forgot what I was gonna ask....



Yes. The po po's were in all the usual spots between here and Stewart. Both ways. Lots of gub'mint revenue came in this afternoon.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes. The po po's were in all the usual spots between here and Stewart. Both ways. Lots of gub'mint revenue came in this afternoon.



Oh yes....the trail of tears from Columbus to Albany.....Ought to call it the Million dollar stretch.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Oh yes....the trail of tears from Columbus to Albany.....Ought to call it the Million dollar stretch.........



 Perfect!!!

Just waiting on Jenny to get home and we're gonna try the new Thai place. I'm hungry!!!
Dennis hasn't called me yet, but i think we're busy tomorrow. Gotta love a call week.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Perfect!!!
> 
> Just waiting on Jenny to get home and we're gonna try the new Thai place. I'm humgry!!!
> Dennis hasn't called me yet, but i think we're busy tomorrow. Gotta love a call week.....



I have heard good things about that place....been meaning to try it out. 
This pawn isn't gonna be at work tomorrow.....Got one more day of R&R before I jump back into the frying pan...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



.....something to go with your popcorn......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....something to go with your popcorn......



Thanks bro'. I needed that.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks bro'. I needed that.



I'd give you the Bourbon too.....but I'm not sharing tonight......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I'd give you the Bourbon too.....but I'm not sharing tonight......



Stingy jacklegged midget...


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 14, 2012)

SUP folks

Perry fair got all my money  Kiddos are happy though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> SUP folks
> 
> Perry fair got all my money  Kiddos are happy though.



How many giraffe's did you win?


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2012)

Had a deer within pine cone range, i mean really .. i coulda counted the ticks on his booty. Small body 2 inch spike ..... if imma drag and gut it i want more then 10 pounds of meat Let him go so he can grow... Was real fun though, and well within flintlock range.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> SUP folks
> 
> Perry fair got all my money  Kiddos are happy though.



Was da funnel cakes good?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

The thai restaurant is closed on sunday. Now sitting at Austins( formerly Hooters).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Had a deer within pine cone range, i mean really .. i coulda counted the ticks on his booty. Small body 2 inch spike ..... if imma drag and gut it i want more then 10 pounds of meat Let him go so he can grow... Was real fun though, and well within flintlock range.



Let him die so we can fry.........veal deer is gooooood. 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Was da funnel cakes good?



Don't forget the cotton candy and butter dipped roasted ears of corn....


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let him die so we can fry.........veal deer is gooooood.



Anywhere else and i would have, because i'd be proud and happy with any deer with this flinter ... but on my lease that woulda been my buck for the year. Just couldnt see doing that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Anywhere else and i would have, because i'd be proud and happy with any deer with this flinter ... but on my lease that woulda been my buck for the year. Just couldnt see doing that.



I hate those kind of leases. Never ate a horn that tasted worth a darn..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let him die so we can fry.........veal deer is gooooood.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the cotton candy and butter dipped roasted ears of corn....



Or my favorite..... the Turkey Leg.....Love it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Or my favorite..... the Turkey Leg.....Love it!!



Dang, now I'm hongry again..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, now I'm hongry again..



...Sorry


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Had a deer within pine cone range, i mean really .. i coulda counted the ticks on his booty. Small body 2 inch spike ..... if imma drag and gut it i want more then 10 pounds of meat Let him go so he can grow... Was real fun though, and well within flintlock range.


 dangit! but I don't blame ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dangit! but I don't blame ya!



Hey Keebs!!!! Ya miss me yet?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dangit! but I don't blame ya!



Heyyyyyyyyy,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Another one bites the dust (or soon will)

Insert Queen music here..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716537


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Keebs!!!! Ya miss me yet?


 I missed you as soon as I drove off that night.............


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy,


 I wasn't a very good *temptress*, huh?
Good news, hay is moved, Bad news, no fattie made!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I missed you as soon as I drove off that night.............



Awwww, I think of you every time I take a bite of that pepper jelly,,,,,,,,,,,and every time I ,,,,,,Umm,,,,,,Well,,,,,,,,,,let's just say the porcelain has done been eaten off of da terlet....

But it's dang good stuff...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Another one bites the dust (or soon will)
> 
> Insert Queen music here..
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716537


Or......Taps....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwww, I think of you every time I take a bite of that pepper jelly,,,,,,,,,,,and every time I ,,,,,,Umm,,,,,,Well,,,,,,,,,,let's just say the porcelain has done been eaten off of da terlet....
> 
> But it's dang good stuff...


 I TOLD you it was the *hot*!!  Ok, ok, I'll make ya some regular in the next few weeks, I just pulled all but four of my bell pepper plants and have a counter full of peppers to do *something* with!  OH, in hunting for the bacon, I found THREE quarts of frozen mango I forgot I had, so I have PLENTY to make more jelly!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey MIGLET, I'm STILL waiting on that pickle recipe, just opened the 2nd jar this past week, I have some green maters I wanna try with it! before they all go bad!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I missed you as soon as I drove off that night.............
> 
> I wasn't a very good *temptress*, huh?
> Good news, hay is moved, Bad news, no fattie made!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey MIGLET, I'm STILL waiting on that pickle recipe, just opened the 2nd jar this past week, I have some green maters I wanna try with it! before they all go bad!



Ahight, I'll try and remember to ask the wifey about it tomorrow. But dang, tomorrow's a long way off, in terms of my memory...

Oh, and if the V Team makes the cut at our regional meet on Thursday (top two teams) then it appears we'll be heading to Albany (I think that's where it is) for the State XC Championships...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


 I'm juss sayin, you didn't show up, sooooooooooo...............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm juss sayin, you didn't show up, sooooooooooo...............



I promise to visit soon!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2012)

Everybody must have went to bed early tonight. I guess two late nights in a row was rough on you youngins.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Everybody must have went to bed early tonight. I gyess two late nights in a row was rough on you youngins.



*poof*...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> *poof*...........



Open a window idjit....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Bowhunter the leaves sure are pretty up here right now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

Durn........them brussel sprouts are comin back to git me....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, dinner was good but OOOWWW on the prices. Ain't going back there any time soon.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 14, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Bowhunter the leaves sure are pretty up here right now.



I bet they are....got Burna KY dialed in on my weather app, had some really nice cool mornings up there too


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2012)

Been real cool. Rain just passed through here in the SW end of state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, dinner was good but OOOWWW on the prices. Ain't going back there any time soon.



I enjoy Thai, but always have thought that it was a little pricey for a pile of noodles and a few bites of chicken and cashews with some peanut butter spread all over it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 14, 2012)

I reckon he wasn't gettin the attention he wanted with the first thread. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716564


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I promise to visit soon!!!





KyDawg said:


> Everybody must have went to bed early tonight. I guess two late nights in a row was rough on you youngins.


sorry, had to take a break for a shower & supper............ now I'm gonna call it a night, well, after I set on the porch a bit...............
Nity-Nite!


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate those kind of leases. Never ate a horn that tasted worth a darn..



I hear ya.. Im a meat hunter but this little feller was little indeed and i could see ribs ... i know where a much larger doe is.

Would atleast be worth gettin bloody for.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 14, 2012)

Well


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sat. am.
Purdy sunrise, cool clear.  Gun went bang and doves fell. a good day.

Sat. pm. same thing.

Sun. am. got woke up at 11 to pancakes eggs bacon.

Then a little bushhoggin and had to stop for a little light rain so to the couch.

A fine and productive weekend comes to an end and monday is about to rear it's ugly head.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2012)

Well another moanin' has arrived.

I am on cup two anyone want one also?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Monday Morning to you Gobblin.  You got up way to early for me this morning.  I have been waiting for 8 minutes for this dang page to load. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend and they are now ready to face the world this morning.  I will be glad to partake of your coffee this morning so that I can't get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2012)

Coffee good, griz an cigar better, all together with Irish cream best


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Coffee good, griz an cigar better, all together with Irish cream best



Have at the Bailey's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 15, 2012)

Mernin skaliwags...


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 15, 2012)

Morning Folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2012)

yea... see what the tgif got you kidz... another dang mundy mornin!!! ........................


mornin chiwren


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooooohhhh, BBQBOSSSS............... oh wait, never mind............ lawd, can't imagine why he is on my mind................ 
I am getting too old to do this anymore, but got 10 of these bad boys ready for the horses!
8 in the "holding" side & 2 ready to go..............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ooooohhhh, BBQBOSSSS............... oh wait, never mind............ lawd, can't imagine why he is on my mind................
> I am getting too old to do this anymore, but got 10 of these bad boys ready for the horses!
> 8 in the "holding" side & 2 ready to go..............



looks like fun!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 15, 2012)

Werkin wommin


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2012)

Today is my Thursday


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Thursday



you jus got bandeded


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> looks like fun!





Hankus said:


> Werkin wommin


Hear me ROAR............. ok, whimper right now, still sore.......


hdm03 said:


> Today is my Thursday


 Izzz so jealous.............. I have 7 more vacation days, gotta figure out when I am going to take them...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello. Waz happenin?????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hello. Waz happenin?????








 bizzy, bizzy, bizzy............. you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2012)

sigh...... day one of a call week. Got a dentist appt. tomorrow and gonna miss opening day of deer season saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh...... day one of a call week. Got a dentist appt. tomorrow and _*gonna miss opening day of deer season saturday.*_


 say what??????  but, but, but, you'll still text me won't you???????


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2012)

No hunting this morning .... Rain + Flintlock = "click" instead of "bang" ... Gotta work tonight so guess if it dont rain ill be back at it tomorrow.




Whasgoigoninhere?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

slip said:


> No hunting this morning .... Rain + Flintlock = "click" instead of "bang" ... Gotta work tonight so guess if it dont rain ill be back at it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 camo underella for flintlock??
 I dunno, what you heard?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Today's my Saturday !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Saturday !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2012)

uv coating dumped in shoes means.... raw foots an rreernt shoes for me! stupid munday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> uv coating dumped in shoes means.... raw foots an rreernt shoes for me! stupid munday


 why didn't you have your shoes on in the first place?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Lunch bell...... mexican enchilada Supremas


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch bell...... mexican enchilada Supremas


goulash & rice............ fresh cucumber & bell peppers with ranch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Kuntray hayum, eggs, and real stone ground grits...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> why didn't you have your shoes on in the first place?



cuz im skeerd uf loozin my lil piggys to all the forkin lift trucks runnin around........sissta


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotta drive the wife to the Vet for anti-crazy meds . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> cuz im skeerd uf loozin my lil piggys to all the forkin lift trucks runnin around........sissta





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta drive the wife to the Vet for anti-crazy meds . . .


 don't let'em put her in  da Horspital for nuttin!!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> camo underella for flintlock??
> I dunno, what you heard?



Nope, even just high humidity like fog can make it go click and not bang The humidity in the rain (even if not it the direct rainfall) would be too much.

There might be a way around it somehow, but i dont know enuff about these things yet.



I heard some things about some stuff, but i dunno....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Nope, even just high humidity like fog can make it go click and not bang The humidity in the rain (even if not it the direct rainfall) would be too much.
> 
> There might be a way around it somehow, but i dont know enuff about these things yet.
> 
> ...



way around the click an no bang.......leave it at home and take the bolt action


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Nope, even just high humidity like fog can make it go click and not bang The humidity in the rain (even if not it the direct rainfall) would be too much.
> 
> There might be a way around it somehow, but i dont know enuff about these things yet.
> 
> ...


You got a direct link to the best one for that knowledge right at your finger tips!
You heard that toooo??????


blood on the ground said:


> way around the click an no bang.......leave it at home and take the bolt action


 not until this weekend............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't let'em put her in  da Horspital for nuttin!!!!!






I watched her walk around the house for 15 minutes looking for her glasses . . . she had 'em perched on her head.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I watched her walk around the house for 15 minutes looking for her glasses . . . she had 'em perched on her head.


 you're finally getting to her!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're finally getting to her!






She can be very entertaining without even knowing it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She can be very entertaining without even knowing it.


she ain't the only one.................


 Hey Kang!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she ain't the only one.................
> 
> 
> Hey Kang!!!!!!!






Whooooooooooooooot !!!!!!!  





Awwwwwwww Hail da KANG !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She can be very entertaining without even knowing it.



KING QUACK


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

Well the Dr's office called and cancelled Dawn's appt. so NOW I gotta go to the worse place on earth . . .














Walmart, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2012)

I see a Crickett . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well the Dr's office called and cancelled Dawn's appt. so NOW I gotta go to the worse place on earth . . .
> Walmart, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


 peopleofwalmart


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> peopleofwalmart



I had a busy weekend , gonna send you a pic. Incoming


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a busy weekend , gonna send you a pic. Incoming


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I had a busy weekend , gonna send you a pic. Incoming


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

The *Grouch* sends his regards!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta drive the wife to the Vet for anti-crazy meds . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> I watched her walk around the house for 15 minutes looking for her glasses . . . she had 'em perched on her head.



Quack, you keep saying bad things about that Hawt, pretty, lovely, sweet, intelligent wive of yours and pretty soon you might hear the following words from her.  "Well dog gone, I have been looking for Quack for over an hour now and all of a sudden, lo and behold, he was smashed up right on the toe of my boot all along and I just didn't realize it."     


And a wave of my hand to everyone else this afternoon too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2012)

ah'ite, time to call it a day.......................


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ah'ite, time to call it a day.......................


Well, lets go


hdm03 said:


>



That'll make ya thirsty.









Later ya'll


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 15, 2012)

Where is you people at?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Where is you people at?



Sorry. I joined an aquarium forum and have been spending time there. 
This is shaping up to be a brutal week at work.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry. I joined an aquarium forum and have been spending time there.
> This is shaping up to be a brutal week at work.



Jumpin in tomorrow!!!! Looks to be brutal!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Jumpin in tomorrow!!!! Looks to be brutal!!!



Hey, it could have been worse. The aorto bi-fem cancelled this evening and one of the hearts got moved for tomorrow. We did have four!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, it could have been worse. The aorto bi-fem cancelled this evening and one of the hearts got moved for tomorrow. We did have four!



   SWEET!!!!


----------



## Self! (Oct 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, it could have been worse. The aorto bi-fem cancelled this evening and one of the hearts got moved for tomorrow. We did have four!




Are you hunting Thursday?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Otis said:


> Are you hunting Thursday?



negative. On call till 7am monday morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2012)

Has the late show started yet or did I miss it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Has the late show started yet or did I miss it?



meh..... its a rerun.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2012)

Kinda like SC/UGA game huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda like SC/UGA game huh?



I would think that would come on Halloween Night with all the other horror movies.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2012)

Crazy day at werk. Guess they got broke into yesterday some time and the dummys left with NOTHING at all.

And i had a woman call me a racist name because she was stupid enough to not read the sign and walk in the exit door and get 'trapped' when the 2nd exit door didnt auto open. When i went to grab something she thought i saw her and didnt help, and called me a name thinking i couldnt hear her... Its okay, i made her feel real stupid teaching her how to operate a door handle and open it her self. Cant post the words here for people like that, but shes lucky i care about my job. I'd never hit a woman but i'd have durn sure went off.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2012)

Every morning sure is ushering fall in the door.  48* here this AM

This will warm up the insides







 and 

I am


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Out  Of  Coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 16, 2012)

Good morning to you Gobblin and MC.  Send me some coffee please.

Would have been here sooner but it took 12 minutes for this page to load again this morning.  It is bad when I know that I have a really fast computer but this site takes forever to load for whatever reason.

Well Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Got to get to the truck lines to pick up an incoming shipment for delivery to one of my customers this morning.

Sure is kind of "nipply" this morning too.  Catch all of you later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Out  Of  Coffee



WH in your immediate future?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 16, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Dadgummit...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgummit...



da gov.t didn't run out of coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Coffee followed by griz = 

Hot Chocolate followed by griz =


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

Today is my Friday!   5 days in da woods!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh; good morning folks!


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 16, 2012)

Good morning Drivelers!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday!   5 days in da woods!










Mornin Everybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

top uf the mernin lads....heatem up an eatem biskit..eeewww


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday!   5 days in da woods!



U got ta stop postin thangs like this


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Mornin' time, we is a wavin'!
Gonna be a good, good, day says I.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2012)

Mornin Y'all! its a but chilly this am, brrrrrr


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Y'all! its a but chilly this am, brrrrrr



So, your a well digger?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

Mornin Driblers.
My toes is cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Driblers.
> My toes is cold.



you gots ta wear shoes to the grocery store


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you gots ta wear shoes to the grocery store



Really


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really



what
I didn't do nuffin!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you all, I sure needed to start my day with laughter! MORNING!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what
> I didn't do nuffin!



Really


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> So, your a well digger?



 something like that 

time to break our the robes and wool socks!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Thank you all, I sure needed to start my day with laughter! MORNING!!


mornin mrs keebz....howudoin


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really



get back ta werk womenz


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> something like that
> 
> time to break our the robes and wool socks!



no way....this is what we been a waiten on.... speedO an the winderz open all night at my house... dang a buncha hawt weather!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> something like that
> 
> time to break our the robes and wool socks!



QUEEN!



hdm03 said:


>






blood on the ground said:


> mornin mrs keebz....howudoin
> 
> 
> get back ta werk womenz


NO! 


Mornin Keebs!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

I wanted to be KANG 


Oh well; at least it is my Fryday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin mrs keebz....howudoin
> 
> 
> get back ta werk womenz


fixin to dive into work for a bit, if I ain't back by lunch, send one set each of USAF & Marines to find me, please...........


SnowHunter said:


> something like that
> 
> time to break our the robes and wool socks!


 shorts & a long sleeve t-shirt today!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUEEN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin darlin'!


hdm03 said:


> I wanted to be KANG
> 
> 
> Oh well; at least it is my Fryday


 Oh hush.......... all I can say, with THAT much time in da woods, you'd best come back with tales of deer slayin & pics!
ok, work calls.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

everybody left


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

oh me, somebody gotta help kill this thread, im tired a lookin at it

chikin pita an a lil rabbit food is mighty fine cmown


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> everybody left



Here I is


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> oh me, somebody gotta help kill this thread, im tired a lookin at it
> 
> chikin pita an a lil rabbit food is mighty fine cmown



what.....that don't sound good!


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what.....that don't sound good!



time fer a new song! this one has taken too long, only 80 sumthin post to go.
no hunt today?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> everybody left



Youz da one that told me to git to work.


----------



## kracker (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess I should get in one post before this thread goes away.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

kracker said:


> I guess I should get in one post before this thread goes away.


 'bout time too............... ok, had to take a breather, now to go kill..........uuuuummm reprimand my boss then on to another couple of projects.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Whatcha eatin

and DON'T spill none.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha eatin
> 
> and DON'T spill none.



Left over sketti...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



where u been at holmes?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Left over sketti...



Left over PIZZA!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha eatin
> 
> and DON'T spill none.



looks like 3 bagz uf popkern


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> looks like 3 bagz uf popkern



you full of da dickens taday aintcha


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you full of da dickens taday aintcha



im happy as a kid in a candy store!

1. tonight is the last baseball game of the fall season.
2. I got me a bran new chain saw sundy...  thankye Lord for manly moments!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> looks like 3 bagz uf popkern



Clean yo glasses lefty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Ya'll remember that thousand dollas I lost a month, or so ago ???   Found it yesterday unloading groceries out of the back seat of my truck !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll remember that thousand dollas I lost a month, or so ago ???   Found it yesterday unloading groceries out of the back seat of my truck !!!!



sshhhhh, don't tell the lil women.. self gift time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sshhhhh, don't tell the lil women.. self gift time






She's the one that found it . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im happy as a kid in a candy store!
> 
> 1. tonight is the last baseball game of the fall season.
> 2. I got me a bran new chain saw sundy...  thankye Lord for manly moments!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll remember that thousand dollas I lost a month, or so ago ???   Found it yesterday unloading groceries out of the back seat of my truck !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's the one that found it . . .



Did she ask you what exactly you were doing in the back seat of your own truck that might have cause a thousand bucks to fall out of your pocket?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did she ask you what exactly you were doing in the back seat of your own truck that might have cause a thousand bucks to fall out of your pocket?






She thought that somebody had paid me 1k . . . 




She found it in a papersack full of ear plugs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She thought that somebody had paid me 1k . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nevermind..







I said EAR plugs . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I said EAR plugs . . .



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT.........EAR........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooooooooo, how 'bout the debate tonight ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooooooo, how 'bout the debate tonight ???



It's gonna get ugggggggggggly..


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

I be hungry again... must be a tape werm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I be hungry again... must be a tape werm







What's the story behind your avatar ???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


  he denied it, but I "know" him...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whatcha eatin
> 
> and DON'T spill none.


  vacum broke?


blood on the ground said:


> im happy as a kid in a candy store!
> 
> 1. tonight is the last baseball game of the fall season.
> 2. I got me a bran new chain saw sundy...  thankye Lord for manly moments!


  It ain't juss "manly moments" bud, reg. games ending, tourn's starting and I LUVS my chainsaw!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll remember that thousand dollas I lost a month, or so ago ??? Found it yesterday unloading groceries out of the back seat of my truck !!!!


  I hope you apologized for blaming her!


Hooked On Quack said:


> She's the one that found it . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooooooo, how 'bout the debate tonight ???





Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the story behind your avatar ???


  you sure are wanting to change the subject awfully quick.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the story behind your avatar ???


thats my chilren last thanksgiving.. my boy killed the deer in heard co. it was a happy day for all of us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you sure are wanting to change the subject awfully quick.........




I could see that one going south FAST . . . 





blood on the ground said:


> thats my chilren last thanksgiving.. my boy killed the deer in heard co. it was a happy day for all of us.






Cool !!!!  Dang nice buck too !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

I see where willc has a "punk posse" including jawgaboy and tinyDaniel . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I could see that one going south FAST . . .
> 
> Cool !!!! Dang nice buck too !!!


  I saw the writing on the wall too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I see where willc has a "punk posse" including jawgaboy and tinyDaniel . . .


  yeah...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats my chilren last thanksgiving.. my boy killed the deer in heard co. it was a happy day for all of us.


Nice buck! Beautiful chillen!



Hooked On Quack said:


> I see where willc has a "punk posse" including jawgaboy and tinyDaniel . . .



I thought theyz your youngens


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice buck! Beautiful chillen!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought theyz your youngens




willc belongs to Hankus; all of the others belong to Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice buck! Beautiful chillen!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought theyz your youngens






Naw, that's some of Hankus's demon seed . . .


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see where willc has a "punk posse" including jawgaboy and tinyDaniel . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


>


  well looky who decided to speak out..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

next


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

page


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 16, 2012)

please


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well looky who decided to speak out..............



Just checking the pulse in here..


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> please



What up KANG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> please






KANG BOG !!!  Awwwwwwwww HAIL !!! 





I started a new thread just for the kiddies . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> Just checking the pulse in here..


  glad ya did, you brightened up the place..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> KANG BOG !!! Awwwwwwwww HAIL !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Better late than Never


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Almost tractor time . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Better late than Never


  you're gonna start getting a wake up call, mister!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Almost tractor time . . .


  where'd you start the kiddie thread????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna start getting a wake up call, mister!
> 
> where'd you start the kiddie thread????????






Around the Campfire, where else ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna start getting a wake up call, mister!
> 
> where'd you start the kiddie thread????????



I was here at 6:55 , just been busy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2012)

HELLOOOO....hello...hello....hello.....hello.........hello.......hello......................


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

wat was dat


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> HELLOOOO....hello...hello....hello.....hello.........hello.......hello......................


 sorry, been busy.................


hdm03 said:


> wat was dat


 A WOMPUS Cat.............. RUUUNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Good echo, fixin to practice my yodalin, ... how do you spell yodalin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Just got a SWEET deal on the Swap and Sale for a Benilli M-2, told the guy if he'd deliver it he could hunt here this evening !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good echo, fixin to practice my yodalin, ... how do you spell yodalin??





Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a SWEET deal on the Swap and Sale for a Benilli M-2, told the guy if he'd deliver it he could hunt here this evening !!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got a SWEET deal on the Swap and Sale for a Benilli M-2, told the guy if he'd deliver it he could hunt here this evening !!



Is that what you kids call it now?  "Hunt"


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Quack's kiddies musta skipped schoool today. they trollin harder than pontoon wit 40 feet cane poles.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 16, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Quack's kiddies musta skipped schoool today. they trollin harder than pontoon wit 40 feet cane poles.



Quack said them aint his kids.  They come from the loins of Hankus.  

Stikll yet, they be trollin today.  Spongebob Squarepants must not be on.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh so Hankus fronted the allowance for tinyd's rims. If tiny is Hankus' well . . . wonder what his momma looks like.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 16, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Oh so Hankus fronted the allowance for tinyd's rims. If tiny is Hankus' well . . . wonder what his momma looks like.



I don't know, but they had to sell a lot of beer cans to come up with the scratch to buy them rims.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

sweet baby jesus!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



That looks jus. nevermind


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus!!!!!!



Hi Keebs.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I don't know, but they had to sell a lot of beer cans to come up with the scratch to buy them rims.







Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus!!!!!!



howdy Keebs!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



That dud kinda sounds like he's gargling Scope..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

After Crappiedexs experince wit Hankus at FPG, i figger HOQ took the father role and taught them to troll.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

modern_yeoman said:


> That dud kinda sounds like he's gargling Scope..



Scope-mebbe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Is that what you kids call it now?  "Hunt"






Either that, or Twista . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Either that, or Twista . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Either that, or Twista . . .



How young is too young to let the chillins play twista?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 16, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How young is too young to let the chillins play twista?


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How young is too young to let the chillins play twista?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How young is too young to let the chillins play twista?



Normal style or Quack's style?


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Well x3.

I really miss dumpster diving. Ppl use to call and say they seen a good reclining chair with only one arm ducktaped and we was


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, i'm late leavin Keebs , you done left me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta buddy of mine hunting my field in a big ole Georgia pine 10 yards away from a HUGE persimmon tree FULL of fruit !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

dang internet, kept spinning & not connecktin! I'm outta heah!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta buddy of mine hunting my field in a big ole Georgia pine 10 yards away from a HUGE persimmon tree FULL of fruit !!!


sounds like a perfect place for me..........................


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2012)

I didn't know yall were open during the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

Ice Cream wif tater chips crumbled up on top..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sounds like a perfect place for me..........................






He just drilled a yote !!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ice Cream wif tater chips crumbled up on top..



You pregnant?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You pregnant?


 I don't think so


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You pregnant?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think so






This one ain't mine . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think so



Never heard that combination if foods together.

Hope your doing well brother.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He just drilled a yote !!!


 good deal!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You pregnant?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think so



Mebbe? If you add pickels, its probable.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

Miglet, I always go with the EPT, the Equate brand had my hopes up for a false alarm, good luck bro.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

whose next?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 16, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Never heard that combination if foods together.
> 
> Hope your doing well brother.



Well is a relative term. I'm vertical everyday, which would be considered well.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 16, 2012)

This one is done! We need to get a nother smatter one going!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Quack is king


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quack is king










Quack is WHACK and KANG !!!!  Carry on bro's and sista's ...


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 16, 2012)

welp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> welp





You got a pop noggin ???


----------

